# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Τί θέμα??

## GreenPeyote

Γειά χαρά σε όλους! ( σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν το εννοώ αυτό, δεν το λέω από τη καρδιά μου αλλά ήθελα αντί αυτού να πώ- να πάτε να γαμηθείτε όλοι σας?). Δεν ξέρω γιατί γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα... Σκέφτομαι διάφορα πράγματα αλλά σαν να μην τα κρατάω μέσα μου τα αντίστοιχα συναισθήματα... Μπορεί να φανούν τρελά αυτά που γράφω αλλά θα τα γράψω. Βρήκα αυτό το site που έχει πολλούς επισκέπτες για να γράψω αυτά που γράφω δεν ξέρω γιατί. Τώρα σκέφτομαι να γράψω κάτι όμορφο και συγκροτημένο με ωραίες λέξεις ώστε να δείξω πόσο μορφωμένος είμαι και έξυπνος και ικανός ή να γράψω όπως μου έρχονται τα πράγματα... Για να ακολουθήσω τον πρώτο δρόμο είναι δύσκολο για μένα αλλά πιό δύσκολο είναι να ακολουθήσω το δεύτερο... Προσπαθώ λοιπόν να σκεφτώ το λόγο που μου ρχεται να γραψω αυτό το μήνυμα... Μήπως επειδή είναι ένα είδος επίδειξης ,ναρκισσισμου- να δείτε πόσο μάγκας είμαι και ατρόμητος που τα λέω όλα τόσο ανοιχτά και ανοίγω τα εσωψυχά μου? να με θαυμάσετε για αυτό που είμαι και πόσο ωραία τα λεω- κάτι σαν επιδειξη? μήπως θέλω να βγάλω τον θυμό μου με ένα συγκαλυμμένο τρόπο ενώ νιώθω οτι θέλω να καείτε όλοι στη κόλαση? μήπως επειδή περιμένω να διαβάσει το μήνυμά μου κάποιος φοιτητής ψυχολογίας η ψυχολόγος ψυχίατρος και να με καταλάβει και να μου δώσει λύση? επειδή δλδ θαυμάζω τους σοβαρούς φοιτητές που διαβάζουν και έχουν όραμα και τους θεωρώ αλάνια? αυτο το τελευταίο μου ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να το γράψω γιατί σαν να μην παραδέχομαι οτι τους θαυμάζω αυτούς τους φοιτητές (σκέφτομαι παπαριές τους θαυμάζω, είναι πρόβατα που θα πάρουν το πτυχιάκι τους, θα βρούν μία γυναίκα και η ζωή τους θα είναι μία απ τα ίδια ενώ εγώ είμαι για πιό extreme πράγματα). Ο ψυχίατρός μου μου λέει οτι τους-σας θαυμάζω αλλά δεν το δέχομαι αυτό και αντί αυτού σας υποτιμάω για να βγώ εγώ απο πάνω... 
σκέφτομαι μήπως το γράφω αυτό για να συνεχίσω την ψυχοθεραπεία τώρα που σταματήσαμε για διακοπές? ένα είδος υποκατάστατου ψυχοθεραπείας...
αλλά δεν ξέρω να πώ με σιγουριά γιατί το γράφω αυτό το κείμενο και δεν δέχομαι νομίζω οτι δεν ξέρω γιατί το γράφω και δεν δέχομαι οτι δεν δέχομαι οτι δεν ξέρω γιατί το γράφω και πάει λέγοντας....
σκέφτομαι οτι θα νομίζετε οτι σας δουλεύω και οτι πουλάω τρέλα και οτι δεν θα καταλάβετε τί μου συμβαίνει.
είναι έντονη αυτή η διάθεση επίδειξης που έχω μου φαίνεται χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω καλά.
σαν να νιώθω οτι δεν είμαι αρκετά άντρας και είμαι φλώρος- παιδί , ξενέρωτος και θέλω με αυτόν τον τρόπο να δείξω κάτι?
σαν να θεωρώ οτι οι άλλοι είναι άντρες ******ράδες , αλάνια , μάγκες και οτι εγώ δεν μπορώ να σταθώ πλάι τους? σαν να νιώθω συνεχώς μέσα μου μία πίεση μου φαίνεται, δεν ξέρω τί είναι, τα συναισθήματα? σαν να μην μπορώ να σκεφτώ... σκέφτομαι τώρα περιμένω κάτι από αυτό το κείμενο? περιμένω να αλλάξει κάτι? να θεραπευτώ ας πούμε ή να προκαλέσω πάταγο και να αρχίσετε όλοι να μου στέλνετε μηνύματα θαυμασμού ή να σπεύσουν όλοι οι φοιτητές ψυχολογίας και ψυχιατρικής και οι επαγγελματίες να ασχοληθούν μαζί μου? με ένα τόσο σπάνιο φαινόμενο? γιατί το παθαίνω αυτό? επειδή δεν κρατάω τα συναισθήματα μέσα μου? ετσι λέει ο γιατρός μου. Μου λέει έχεις άνια? οχι
αλλά μου λέει σαν να τα ξεχνάς αυτά που αισθάνεσαι...
τα βάζεις στο μίξερ με αποτέλεσμα μετά να μην ξέρεις τί σου γίνεται...
σκέφτομαι οτι αν δεν υπήρχε η ανωνυμία σιγά μην τα έγραφα αυτά αλλά δεν το παραδέχομαι 
το πιό δύσκολο που σκέφτομαι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι οτι θαυμάζω τους φοιτητές που διαβάζουν , παίρνουν το πτυχίο κ.τ.λ. 
σκέφτομαι να γράψω μία αναδρομή της ζωής μου γι ατο ποιός είμαι , τί μου συμβαίνει και όλα αυτα...
απ την άλλη σκλεφτομαι να γράψω αυτά τα πράγματα που είπα πρίν δλδ να συνεχι΄σω να γράφω το τι σκέφτομαι τώρα...
σκέφτομαι οτι αυτό το τρόπο σκέψης μου το κόλλησε ο ψυχίατρος που πάω 4 χρόνια, οτι μου έχει κάνει πλύση εγκεφάλου
ο γιατρός μου λέει οτι δικά μου είναι αυτά, δεν μου τα κόλλησε αυτός
παλιά έλεγα οτι δεν έχω θυμό , τώρα λέω οτι έχω θυμό.
ένα άλλο βασικό είναι με τα συναισθήματα τα ομοφυλοφιλικά, τα αιμομικτικά τα δολοφονικά
δλδ ο αντρας νιώθει ερωτική έλξη για άντρες??νιώθει γκάβλα για άντρες χωρίς να είναι gay??
νιώθει πόθο για τη μάνα του και το πατέρα του χωρίς να είναι αιμομίκτης?
νιώθει δολοφονική επιθετικότητα και μανία χωρίς να είναι διεστραμμένος δολοφόνος?
μάλλον με έχουν τρομοκρατήσει αυτά τα συναισθήματα εμένα
τα "κακα"
ένα άλλο βασικό είναι οτι όποτε μού ρχεται να πάω τουαλέτα σφίγγομαι χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνω...
και να κατουρήσω και να χέσω δεν πάω όταν μου ρχεται, κατεθτηείαν γεννιέται ένα σφίξιμο και λέω θα πάω αργότερα
σκέφτομαι τώρα θα έχετε βάλει τα γέλια... αλλά λέω όχι δεν μασάω ... δεν το παραδεχομαι
ο γιατρός λεέι οτι υπάρχει τοπ μεγαλύτερο μέροσ που γίνεται υποσυνείδητα αλλά υπάρχει και ένα μικρό μέρος που γίνεται με δική μου συναίνεση, και οτι μου προκαλεί ευχαρίστηση αυτή η κατάσταση και τη συντηρώ...
θα μπορούσα να γράφω για μέρες όπως και όταν κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία θα μπορούσα να μιλάω για μέρες....
παντως αυτά που γράφω είναι εντελώς αληθινά( αυτό μπορεί να το γράφω για να νομίσετε οτι κάνω πλάκα και να νιώσω ασφάλεια) :)

τώρα σκέφτομαι να το δημοσιεύσω ή να το σβήσω επειδή θα γίνω ρεζίλι? αλλά δεν δέχομαι το συναίσθημα αυτό μου φαίνεται, οτι φοβάμαι δλδ. Λέω οτι δεν φοβάμαι τπτ , είμαι ο πιο ατρόμητος, μάγκας, όμορφος, έξυπνος δυνατός από όλους... 
τέλος πάντων έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με ξέρει κανείς οπότε το δημοσιεύω
αλλά λέω στον εαυτό μου...
αφού δεν σε ξέρει κανείς γιατί το σκέφτεσαι? γιατι φοβάσαι? μήπως δεν φοβάμαι εσάς αλλά εμένα? σκατά δεν βγάζω άκρη με αυτά τα ψυχολογικά, είναι πολύ μπέρδεμα 

σκέφτομαι τώρα αν μου απαντήσει κάποιος ή μου στείλει μήνυμα τί θα κάνω? καλά φοβάμαι ακόμα και αυτό? 
μάλλον φοβ΄μαι ακόμα και αυτό! να μιλήσω με κάποιν από εσάς.. αλλά μάλλον δεν το παραδέχομαι
καλά είμαι τόσο κότα? σκέφτομαι τώρα μήπως φοβάμαι την επαφή με τουσ ανθρώπους επειδή έχει να κάνει με συναισθήματα που τα θεωρώ "κακα"...
το να έρθω ας πούμε κοντά με έναν άντρα είναι σαν να πηδιόμαστε :)
μα καλά τόσο κότα είμαι? φοβάμαι να δημοσιευ΄σω το κείμενο μην τυχόν και απαντήσει κάποιος? αλλά δεν το παραδέχομαι και δεν δέχομαι και οτι δεν το παραδέχομαι και πάει λέγοντας...

και να γράψω και κάτι πρακτικό

αν κάποιος ξέρει κανέναν ή κατά προτίμηση καμία καλή ψυχολόγο- ψυχίατρο περιοχή ιλίσια και γύρω ψυχαναλυτικού τύπου ας πεί ( σκέφτομαι τώρα μήπως αυτά που έγραψα κρύβουν θυμό απεναντί σας και δείχνουν οτι δεν σας σέβομαι αλλά δεν ξέρω.... πάντως αν φαίνονται έτσι δεν το έκανα με πρόθεση, θα είναι μέρος του "προβλήματος")
μήπως με το άλλοθι του προβλήματος σκέφτομαι οτι μπορώ να κάνω και να λέω ότι θέλω?αλλά και αθτό είναι μέρος του "προβλήματος". Δεν ξερω τί μου συμβαίνει...

Υ.Γ. Η διάγνωση που μου έγινε είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας γι αυτό το δημοσίευσα εδώ

----------


## anna!

νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοσο πολυ.να μην τα αναλυουμε ολα πια.γιατι το κανω αυτο γιατι δεν το κανω γιατι δεν μιλαω γιατι γιατι γιατι...
ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι γιατι νιωθεις απο μονο σου μειονεκτικα.πρεπει να ξεκολλησει το μυαλο σου απο ολες αυτες τις ερωτησεις και να ζησεις την ζωη σου χωρις γιατι.μην αναγκαζεις τον εαυτο σου να σκεφτεται τοσο περιεργα πραγματα.

----------


## carrie

Τι διαταρχη σου εχει διαγνωστει δεν χρειαζοταν καν να μπεισ στον κoπο να το πεις. Φαινβεται απο τις πρωτες 8 γραμμες. 

\"Λέω οτι δεν φοβάμαι τπτ , είμαι ο πιο ατρόμητος, μάγκας, όμορφος, έξυπνος δυνατός από όλους... \"

Γιατι να εισαι ολα αυτα? Ο εαυτος σου δεν ειναι αρκετος?

Μπορεις να φοβασαι οσο θες. Αμα θες και να με βρισεις βρισε με. Καπου θα εχεις δικιο γιατι να ειμαι τελεια και αναμαρτητη αποκλειεται, αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερα να ασχολεισαι με το δικα σου ελαττωματα, που σιγουρα τα εχεισ κρυψει στο βαθος του εγκεφαλου, γιατι εισαι πολυ τελειος και θεϊκος ωστε να εχεις ελαττωματα, ομως να που σου βγαινουν κατι φοβιεσ, και θυμοι και ανασφαλειες. \"σαν να νιώθω οτι δεν είμαι αρκετά άντρας και είμαι φλώρος- παιδί , ξενέρωτος και θέλω με αυτόν τον τρόπο να δείξω κάτι?
σαν να θεωρώ οτι οι άλλοι είναι άντρες ******ράδες , αλάνια , μάγκες και οτι εγώ δεν μπορώ να σταθώ πλάι τους? \"

Οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι εχουν την ταση να θεωρουν οτι ειναι τελειοι και αμα καποιος δεν τουσ θεωρει τελειουσ εκεινος εχει το προβλημα και ειναι χαζος που δεν καταλαβαινει. Να σου πω ποια ειναι η αληθεια? Μπορει να εχεις πολυ υψηλο δεικτη νοημοσυνης, αλλα ολα αυτα που παρεισφρυουν \"ο ψυχαναγκασμος σου\", που προερχεται απο φοβιεσ και ανασφαλειες κτλ κτλ, σε κανουν να ακουγεσαι σα χαζος. Οση ωρα διαβαζα το κειμενο, σχηματισα την εντυπωση οτι μπορει να εισαι ενας αντρας που θεωρειται ωραιος, γυμνασμενος, \"αλανι\" και \"μαγκας\" (τα χαρακτηριστικα μοιαζουν με αυτουσ που φοβασαι να συγκριθεις μαζι τους) αλλα εχει χαζεψει και εχει γινει δυσλειτουργικος απο τον πολυ ψυχαναγκασμο/ανασφαλειες. Θα μπορουσες δηλαδη να εισαι αξιοποιεις την εξυπναδα σου (γιατι διακρινονται και στο κειμενο σου κατι ψηγματα, μονο που τα εχει υπερκερασει το προβλημα σου και δυστυχως σε εχει παει στο αλλο ακρο), να εισαι λειτουργικοτατος και να μη ζηλευεις τους πτυχιουχους, αλλα να παρεις και εσυ πτυχια, αν αυτο θεωρεις σωστο για σενα βεβαια, και αν αποδεχοσουν τον εαυτο σου οπως ειναι. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να εισαι ολα αυτα. Αναγκη ειναι να εισαι ο εαυτος σου. Τοτε θα εισαι μαγκας, γιατι θα σημαινει οτι δε φοβασαι κανεναν και τιποτα. Αν εισαι τοσο πολυ θυμωμενος και δε δεχεσαι τη γνωμη των αλλων, γιατι ολοι εχουν λαθος και εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα, καπου εδω μπορει να σταμτησεις να διαβαζεις, αν το εχεις διαβασει καν. Ειναι ανθρωπινα τα λαθη, κανεις δε γεννηθηκε τελειος, και το καλο με τα λαθη, ειναι οτι οταν τα ανγνωριζεισ μπορεισ να τα διορθωσεισ και να γινεισ καλυτερος. Αμα δεν τα βλεπεις, συνεχιζεισ τυφλος, και τους τυφλους τους σωζει η πιστη μονο.

anna! οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι σκεφτονται πααααααααααααααααααρα πολυ, οχι απλα τοοοοοοσο πολυ. ΣΥνηθως ειναι αυφυεις ανθρωποι, αλλα αμα ειναι να εισαι ευφυης και κλειδωμενος σε ενα ντουλαπι απο φοβο τι να το κανεισ, δεν κανεισ καλο ουτε σε σενα ουτε στους συνανθρωπους σου.

Δυο σπορια λεει πεσανε καποτε στο χωμα. Το ενα εισθανθηκε μεγαλη χαρα, εβγαλε ριζεσ, να βρει νερο, εβγαλε φυλλαρακια να μαζεψει ηλιο και στο τελος ανθισε και εκανε καρπο. Το αλλο τρομαξε και φοβηθηκε, ειπε, τι θα γινει ανα γινω φυτο και καποιος με κοψει η με πατησει, η απλωσω τις ριζες μου και δεν βρω νερο? Εμεινε λοιπον ετσι μεσα στη γη και καποτε μια κοτα που σκαλιζε το χωμα το εφαγε. Συμπερασμα; Οσους φοβουνται να αναπτυχθουν αργα η γρηγορα τουσ καταβροχθιζει η ζωη.

----------


## zinovia

Δεν νομιζω οτι εγραψε για να μας βρισει η να επιδειξει την εξυπναδα του..Εγω το ειδα μαλλον σαν ξεσπασμα σαν μια κραυγη αγωνιας.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι υποφερει.Οταν εισαι ασθενης δεν μπορεις να ελεγξεις τον φοβο..Σε καταλαμβανει, γιγαντωνεται, γινεται τρομος και παιρνει τον ελεγχο των παντων..των σκεψεων, των πραξεων των επιθυμιων..Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να πεις σε εναν ασθενη να μη φοβαται..Μονο που ισως να μην ξερει αλλο τροπο..

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις!!! Τις διάβαζα πολύ ώρα ξανά και ξανά και σκεφτόμουνα οτι έρχονται σε αντίθεση με αυτό που σκέφτομαι οτι δλδ οι γυναίκες είναι πόρνες...αλλά δεν το δέχομαι και αυτό τέλος πάντων
σε αυτά που γράψατε είπατε όλες αλήθειες μου φαίνεται, που ισχύουν αλλά δεν βλέπω να βοηθάει κάτι...\\
Αυτά που έγραψες Carrie ένιωσα οτι με καταλαβαίνεις...
Και η Άννα και η zinovia επίσης!!
Καλά πώς τα καταλαβαίνετε??
Εγώ νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τπτ, και οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω και τους άλλους...

Σκέφτομαι συνεχώς με μαθηματικό τρόπο αλλά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τα συναισθήματα με αυτό το τρόπο. Σαν η καρδιά μου να είναι κλειστή, να μην μπορώ να νιώσω. Σαν να νιώθω ένα διαρκές σφίξιμο.

Από μικρός το είχα αυτό αλλά δεν καταλάβαινα οτι είναι ένα ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα. Ήμουν πάρα πολύ αντιδραστικός απεναντι στους γονείς μου και στον αδερφό μου.

Όταν πέρασα στη σχολή πολιτικών μηχανικών στην Αθήνα άρχισαν οι εμμονές. Από 17 χρονών που ήρθα στην Αθήνα από επαρχία άρχισαν σιγά σιγά οι εμμονές με την τάξη, την καθαριότητα, τη συμμετρία... Θυμάμαι αρχικά που έκανα το μπάνιο λαμπίκο και σιγά σιγ΄άρχισαν να προστίθενται και άλλες... Βέβαια εγώ έλεγα οτι τα έκανα αυτά ιατί με ενδιέφερε η καθαριότητα, η τάξη και επειδή είμαι νοικοκύρης και μπορεί ακόμα να τα λέω αυτά. Να μην παραδέχομαι οτι έχοθν μια άλλη σημασία αυτά για μένα.
26 χρονών πήγα στρατό και εκεί τα είδα όλα... Η ανάγκη να κάνω τις εμμονές έγινε πολύ πιο έντονη και κατέληξα στο νοσοκομείο Γ.Ν.Α. μετά από κρίση πανικού. Εκεί άρχισα να έχω την πρώτη επαφή με τα συναισθήματά μου με την ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανα. Θυμάμαι που επί τρείς αβδομάδες σε καθημερινή βάση 3 γιατροί μου έκαναν ψυχοθεραπεία. Επί τρείς εβδομάδες μου λέγανε \"μιλησέ μας για το πρόβλημά σου\"
και οτι \"εσύ θέλεις να μιλήσουμε για άσχετα πράγματα, για το νέφος για την Αφρική\" και τέτοια. Στο τέλος της τρίτης εβδομάδας ένιωσα κάτι διαφορετικό μέσα μου, σαν κάτι μαγικό δεν ξέρω πώς έγινε. Και μετά άρχισα να τους μιλάω για μένα σε επίπεδο διαφορετικό-συναισθηματικό. Με τη βοήθεια των γιατρών και Ι4 ΄τλειωσα ευτυχώς το στρατό.
Από τότε κάνω ψυχοδυναμική ψυχοθεραπεία 3 φορές τη βδομάδα για 4 χρόνια. Πιστεύω οτι είναι οτι καλύτερο υπάρχει σ αυτό το κόσμο αυτή η θεραπεία, είναι μαγικό δεν ξέρω πώς λειτουργεί. 
Σήμερα είμαι 30 χρονών και ακόμα δεν έχω τελειώσει με τη σχολή, χρωστάω 4 μαθήματα αλλά να πάει να γαμηθεί η σχολή. Μπορεί να μην θέλω να τελειώσω , να μην μ αρέσει, δεν ξέρω.
Πιστεύω πως δεν υπάρχει άλλος άνθρωπος στη γη που να έχει αυτό που έχω εγώ. Μέχρι πρίν 4 χρόνια δεν καταλάβαινα οτι ο άνθρωπος έχει και συναισθήματα, το καταλάβαινα δλδ αλλιώς , δεν το ένιωθα.
Τώρα βλέπω οτι όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι φτιαγμένοι από το ίδιο υλικό γι αυτό και μπορεί να καταλαβαίνει ο ένας τον άλλον.Αυτό δεν το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά και τώρα λέω οτι εγά είμαι κάτι άλλο, οτι δεν είμαι φτιαγμένος από αυτό το υλικό οτι είμαι ίσως ημίθεος . Αλλά δεν το λέω κιόλας αυτό γιατί ίσως καταλαβαίνω οτι αν το πώ θα με πάρουν για τρελό. Καταλαβαίνω οτι κι εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος απ τη μία αλλά απ την άλλη ίσως θέλω να νιώθω οτι είμαι θεός ή μάγος.

Δεν δέχομαι τα συναισθήματά μου μου φαίνεται. Αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνω και δεν το κάνω συνειδητά.
Η ζωή μου μοιάζει να έχει σταματήσει στο χρόνο. Σαν να μην θέλω να αλλάξει τπτ, να μην κουνηθεί τπτ παρόλλο που υποφέρω σίγουρα σαν να μην το παραδέχομαι , σαν να λέω οτι είμαι γαμάτα κλεισμένος στο σπίτι με το ιντερνετ. Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται.
Σαν να μην με ενδιαφέρει τπτ όπως επαγγελματική εξέλιξη, φίλοι, σχέσεις, βόλτες , ταξίδια. Σαν να μην βρ΄ίσκω καμία ικανοποίηση σε αυτά αλλά όχι οτι δεν μου αρέσουν αλλά σαν να βγαίνει μία αντίδραση από μέσα μου τεράστια για όλα αυτά.
Όλη την ώρα ψάχνω στο ιντερνετ για μαχαίρια ακριβά στρατιωτικά. έχω αγοράσει 5-6 από Αμερική και σαν να νιώθω έρωτα γι αυτά. Τώρα κοιτάω να αγοράσω ένα πιστόλι.Πρίν είχα μανία με ταραντούλες και σκορπιούς. Όλο αγοράζω πράγματα διάφορα.Δεν ξέρω γιατί τα αγοράζω. Μόνο εκεί βρίσκω ικανοποίηση, σαν να μου φαίνεται οτι είναι όλα μέρη του εαυτού μου. Σαν το σπίτι μου να είναι ο εαυτός μου. Επειδή ίσως δεν τα βλέπω μέσα μου και δεν τα δέχομαι τα αντικαθιστώ έξω.
Πάω να ανοίξω ένα βιβλίο να διαβάσω για τις εξετάσεις και με το που το ανοίγω τότε μου έρχεται να κάνω άλλα πράγματα, νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τπτ, οτι είμαι χαζοσ.Κοιτάω μιά γραμμή για μία ώρα σαν να μην καταλαβαίνω τί λέει. Ίσως επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν τα πράγματα που σκέφτεται το μυαλό μου να το έχς αδρανοποιη΄σει. 
Τα πάντα στο σπίτι μου είναι τοποθετημένα με απόλυτη τάξη και συμμετρία. Το κάθε τί. Οτιδήποτε και να αλλάξει θέση θα το καταλάβω αμέσως. Όλη μου η ενέργεια αναλώνεται σε αυτά. Δεν ξέρω γιατι τα τοποθετώ όλα τα πράγματα με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Ο γιατρός λέει οτι έχουν μία σημασία τα πράγματα και οτρόπος που τα τοποθετώ για μένα.
Επίσης μου λέει οτι δεν θέλω να φύγω από αυτό το πλαίσιο, οτι μπορεί να υποφέρω αλλά μ αρέσει κιόλας. Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι δυνατόν να μ αρέσει αλλά σαν να έχει δίκιο. Μου λέει οτι δεν μπορώ να δώ οτι η άλλη κατάσταση είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερη και οτι είμαι κολλημένος σε αυτό.
Είμαι ερωτευμένος λέει με την κυρά Κατίνα και δεν βλέπω την Monica Bellucci. Παρόλα αυτά νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξει κάτι. Σαν να είναι θέμα μοίρας ή χρόνου. Οτι μόνο η ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεί να βοηθήσει και οτι θέλει χρόνο. Αλλά μήπως αντιδράω και αντιστέκομαι ? τί να πώ δεν ξέρω

----------


## carrie

\"Σκέφτομαι συνεχώς με μαθηματικό τρόπο αλλά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω τα συναισθήματα με αυτό το τρόπο. Σαν η καρδιά μου να είναι κλειστή, να μην μπορώ να νιώσω. Σαν να νιώθω ένα διαρκές σφίξιμο.\"

Για αυτο δεν καταλαβαινεις και νιωθεις σφιξιμο, επειδη σκεφτεσαι τα παντα και τα υπεραναλυεισ με μαθηματικο τροπο, εισαι συνεχεια σε εγρηγορση και σε ενταση, on guard. Για να αρχισεις να καταλαβαινεισ πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις, να δειξεις πιστη και να αφηνεις τα πραγματα να περνανε, να εχεις εμπιστοσυνη οτι ολα θα πανε καλα, γιατι αμα προσπαθεις να τα σκεφτεσαι ολα, χανεις τη μπαλα, το καταλαβαινεις.

Οσο για το οτι οι γυναικες ειναι ολες πουτανες, μπορεις να καταλαβεις οτι και στατιστικα να το παρεισ το θεμα ειναι αδυνατον. Αλλα αν θες, μπορω να δεχτω οτι ολες εχουμε μια πουτανια κι ολοι εσεις ενα πουστριλικι και δεσαμε.

\"Τώρα βλέπω οτι όλοι οι άνθρωποι είναι φτιαγμένοι από το ίδιο υλικό γι αυτό και μπορεί να καταλαβαίνει ο ένας τον άλλον.Αυτό δεν το καταλάβαινα. Αλλά και τώρα λέω οτι εγά είμαι κάτι άλλο, οτι δεν είμαι φτιαγμένος από αυτό το υλικό οτι είμαι ίσως ημίθεος . Αλλά δεν το λέω κιόλας αυτό γιατί ίσως καταλαβαίνω οτι αν το πώ θα με πάρουν για τρελό. Καταλαβαίνω οτι κι εγώ είμαι άνθρωπος απ τη μία αλλά απ την άλλη ίσως θέλω να νιώθω οτι είμαι θεός ή μάγος.\"

Καλυτερα θα ηταν να διαβασεις και λιγο κανα αγιο βιβλιο. Ολοι οι ανθρωποι ειμαστε κατ\' εικονα και ομοιωση του Θεου φτιαγμενοι. Οποτε εγω μπορω να δεχτω οτι εσυ εχεις κατι θεϊκο μεσα σου και μοναδικο, αλλα πρεπει να δεχτεισ κι εσυ οτι αυτο το εχουν ολοι! Το γεγονος οτι σκεφτεσαι περισσοτερο απο το Μ.Ο. των ανθρωπων, αναμφιβολα περα απο κακο, (γιατι εχεις ξεπερασει το μετρο), σου εχει κανει και καποιο καλο, τα δυο αυτα σε συνδυασμο σου εχουν δημιουργησει τα συναισθηματα ανωτεροτητας που νιωθεις, τα οποια μαντευω οτι πολλες φορες αλλαζουν θεση με συναισθηματα κατωτεροτητας και ανασφάλειας, καθως αισθανεσαι \"τρελος\" κτλ κτλ. Η ψυχοθεραπεια σου εχει φερει καποια αποτελεσματα και φαινονται μπορω να πω. Για αυτο μπραβο σε σενα και τον ψυχιατρο σου. Το να θες να νιωσεις οτι εισια Θεος η μαγος παλι δεν ειναι κακο, πολλοι ανθρωποι το νιωθουν, αλλα λιγοι σε ποσοστο επι του συνολου. Παρε για παραδειγμα τους INTJ στο ΜΒΤΙ τεστ του Jung. Αμα κανεις αυτο το τεστ και βγεις ΙΝΤJ και διαβασεις λιγα πραγματα για αυτους ισως να μη νιωσεις τοσο μονος σε αυτο τον κοσμο και τοσο παραξενος και αρρωστος, αλλα γεγονος θα εξακολουθει να ειναι οτι η κατασταση σου εχει ξεφυγει απο ο,τι θεωρειται φυσιολογικο, ακομα και για τους INTJ. Καθε ανθρωπος ειναι διαφορετικος, δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι, μονο που απο ο,τι εχω δει στη ζωη μου, κανει παρα πολυ καλο να σκυβουμε, να ριχνουμε τον εγωισμο μας και να ακουμε πραγματα που ηταν σωστα και αληθινα και δεν τα ακουγαμε γιατι δεν ταιριαζανε στην κοσμοθεωρια μας και γιατι θεωρουσαμε οτι θα \"πεφταμε απο το θρονο μας\" και δε θα θεωρουμασταν πια τελειοι μπροστα στα δικα μας ματια πια, αφου η παραδοχη της γνωμης του αλλου θα σημαινε οτι εμεις καναμε λαθος.
Θεσ να ακουσεις κατι ευχαριστο? Δεν εισαι αλαθητος και μπορεις να μαθεις απο τους αλλους. Τα λαθη λοιπον αφου δεν μπορεισ να τα αποφυγεις, να ξερεις οτι το να τα παραδεχεσαι ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμο και βολικο,γιατι δε μπορεισ να κατηγορησεισ και να σε κατηγορησει κανενασ! \"Ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος το λιθο βαλετω\", ανθρωπος ειμαι ρε παιδια, εκανα λαθος λες! Και ολα μπαμ! Δεν περιμενει κανεισ απο σενα να εισαι αψογος, και αν συμβαινει αυτο, ο ανθρωπος εχει προβλημα, οχι εσυ. Εσυ μονο φερεις την ευθυνη να αναγνωριζεις τις πραξεις σου και να προσπαθεις να γινεσαι καλυτερος ανθρωπος, οχι δεν τα ξερεις ολα, αμα τα ηξερες θα ησουν στα συννεφα με ενα στεμμα και ενα σκηπτρο. Φανταζεσαι εναν Θεο να σφιγγεται, και να ξεσκονιζει μανιωδως και να παθαινει πανικο αν ηταν δυο εκατοστα πιο δεξια στο ραφι το βιβλιο? No way.

Και ναι σε καταλαβαινω. Εχω κανει εμπειρικες διατριβες στον ψυχαναγκασμο. ΤΟ κακο ειναι οτι ειναι φαυλος κυκλος, και μονο εσυ μπορεις να τον σπασεις.

\"Παρόλα αυτά νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να αλλάξει κάτι\"

Δεν ειναι οτι δε μπορεις, ειναι οτι φοβασαι να αλλαξει κατι, και αυτο ειναι λογικο οταν εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικος γιατι πιστευεις π.χ. οτι αμα πιασεισ την οδοντοβουρτσα με το δεξι χερι θα πεθανεισ μες στη μερα. Ολοι εχουμε μικρους η μεγαλους ψυχαναγκασμους, μερικοι μπορει να κρατανε λιγο καιρο, αλλοι να επιμενουν. Το θεμα ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεισ τον ιδιο τον ψυχαναγκασμο για να τον νικησεις, αν δεν μπορεις να χαλαρωσεις και να αλλαξεις νοοτροπια (πραγμα δυσκολο για τουσ ψυχαναγκαστικουσ). ΑΝ λοιπον ΘΕΣ να ΜΗΝ εισαι ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ, μια λυση ειναι να προσπαθησεις να κανεις ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟ το να ΜΗΝ εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικος. π.χ. Οι γλαστρες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι σε αποσταση 10 εκατοστων η μια απο την αλλη -----&gt; Οι γλαστρες ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ειναι σε οποια αποσταση κατσει.Δυσκολο κι αυτο ξερω.Η αλλη λυση αμα θες να ισορροπησεις παλι ειναι να περιμενεις ενα θαυμα, αμα πιστευεις γινονται θαυματα. Η αλλη λυση ειναι να δεχτεις οτι θα εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικος, απλα να το χειραγωγησεις ωστε να εισαι πιο λειτουργικος, και η αλλη λυση ειναι να συνεχισεις οπως εισαι και οπου σε παει. Στο κατω-κατω, ολοι τα ραδικια αναποδα θα δουμε μια μερα τι σημασια εχει πως εχουμε ζησει. ΑΛΛΑ, αμα υπαρχει ουρανος πανω κει ψηλα, νομιζω πως πρεπει να αναρωτηθεις πως θα σε εβλεπεσ και τι θα ελεγεσ στον εαυτο σου βλεποντας την τωρινη ζωη σου. Θεσ να βοηθηθεις? Πιστευεισ οτι μπορεις να νιωσεισ ισορροπημενος και ευτυχισμενος? Εγω πιστευω οτι μπορεις.

----------


## GreenPeyote

αυτά που έγραψες είναι αλήθεια και απορώ πώς τα καταλαβαίνεις!!!!σε παραδέχομαι!!! με τη λογική τα καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ αλλά συναισθηματικά δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται, δεν ξέρω τί με δυσκολεύει να κάνω πράξη αυτά που σκέφτομαι. Να πιάσω δλδ τη ζωή στα χέρια μου. Ο φόβος πρέπει να είναι τεράστιος, είναι τρόμος.
Φοβάμαι να ανοίξω τις κουρτίνες μην τυχόν και με δούν οι απέναντι γι αυτό και σχεδόν πάντα έχω τα παντζούρια κλειστά. Νιώθω οτι όλοι έχοθν στραμμένη τη προσοχή τους πάνω μου. Οτι όλοι οι γείτονες περιμένουν πότε θα ανοίξω τις κουρτίνες ή πότε θα βγώ στο μπαλκόνι. Με τη λογική σκέφτομαι οτι αυτό είναι αδύνατο να περιμένουν όλοι εμένα αλλά συναισθηματικά είναι πολύ έντονος αυτός ο φόβος. Αλλ΄΄α και αυτό δεν το παραδέχομαι δλδ οτι είναι φόβος αυτό, ίσως και να μην είναι φόβος. 
Πάρα πολλές φορές έχω επιχειρήσει αυτό που είπες να πάω ενάντια στις εμμονές με τη τάξη αλλά δεν βλέπω οτι εκεί είναι η λύση. Έχω πεί πολλές φορές οτι σταματάω να προσέχω το που θα αφήσω το κάθε πράγμα και γίνομαι χύμα με το ζόρι. Όταν το κάνω αυτό εκλύεται τεράστιο άγχος-πανικός το οποίο σιγά σιγά καταλαγιάζει και μετά από 1-2 μέρες μπορώ να έχω μία σχετική ελευθερία από τις πιό απλές εμμονές. Όμως δεν παύω να τις σκέφτομαι. Μπορεί να μην τισ κάνω αλλά στριφογυρίζουν στο μυαλό μου διαρκώς σαν ανηλειμμένες υποχρεώσεις. Σαν η πρώτη προτεραιότητα και ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου να τις κάνω. Να βάλω όλα τα πράγματα ακόμα και μία καρφίτσα στη θέση τους.Αυτές οι εμμονές έχουν τη σημασία τους όπως λέει και ο ψυχίατρός μου. Δεν δημιουργήθηκαν από το πουθενά. Είναι χρήσιμες για μένα γιατί προσφέρουν ένα ισοζύγιο συναισθηματικό. Από τη μία φαίνεται οτι δυναστευουν αλλά από την άλλη έχουν το ρόλο τους. Δεν μπορείς να τις αποκόψεις με το έτσι θέλω όπως πίστευα κι εγώ. Πρέπει να καταλάβεις-με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού- τί τις προκαλεί. Αν λύσεις τους βαθύτερους συναισθηματικούς σου φόβους και ανησυχίες οι εμμονές θα υποχωρήσουν από μόνες τους. Δεν θα τις έχει ανάγκη η ψυχή μου. Σκέφτομαι τώρς οτι μιλάω σαν να μην έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα και οτι απλώς τα λέω να τα ακούσει κάποιος που έχει πρόβλημα...
Πάντως πιστεύω οτι η περίπτωσή μου θέλει το χρόνο της με τη ψυχοθεραπεία, τώρα νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ ν ακάνω τπτ για να αλλάξω κάτι, νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω. Πρέπει να αποκατασταθεί η επαφή με τα συναισθήματά μου για να καταλάβω οτι μπορώ μόνος μου να κάνω κάτι...

----------


## carrie

Ποιος πληρωνει τους λογαριασμους σου? Το νοικι και το γιατρο??

Φυσικα εξυπηρετουν ενα σκοπο οι ψυχαναγκασμοι σου, να μη ζεισ, να μην εισαι εισαι υποευθνυνο ατομο, να μη δουλευεισ, να μη χρειαζεται να ανταπεξελθεις στισ προσδοκιες των αλλων, να μην παρεις πτυχιο.

Δεν ειναι αναγκη να παρεις πτυχιο, ουτε να δουλεψεις, αναγκη ειναι να γινεισ κατι με το οποιο θα εισαι ευχαριστημενος.

Γιατι δεν φευγεις λοιπον απο εκει αφου δε σου κανει κανενα καλο να πας να ζησεις καπου αλλου? Πηγαινε ενα μηνα στο Αγιο Ορος, παρε μαζι σου την Καινη ΔΙαθηκη και ενα σταυρο, θελουν εργατες εκει, θα σε βολεψουν. Προσευχησου λιγο. Ο ψυχαναγκασμοσ σου πηγαζει απο την ελλειψη πιστης, τον φοβο, τον εγωισμο, την ανασφαλεια, την αναγκη για ελεγχο επι των παντων, και γιαυτο το τελευταιο νομιζεισ οτι εισαι θεοσ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> 
> 
> Πηγαινε ενα μηνα στο Αγιο Ορος, παρε μαζι σου την Καινη ΔΙαθηκη και ενα σταυρο, θελουν εργατες εκει, θα σε βολεψουν. Προσευχησου λιγο.



μαμακααααα!!!
:o

----------


## krino

Και επι του θεματος,
διαβασα ολο το ποστ σου.

Δειχνεις σαν να βρισκεσαι μαντρωμενος και δεν ξερεις απο τι και πως να δραπετευσεις.
Βεβαια ο καθενας μας εχει μια θεωρια επιβιωσης, εσυ δειχνεις σαν να μην εχεις καμια.

Δειχνεις σαν να εχεις απεμπολησει ονειρα, στοχους, επιδιωξεις κλπ κλπ.
Καταφευγεις σε τσιτατα (οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι πουτανες...) για να υπερβεις οτι δεν μπορεις να εξηγησεις η να κατανοησεις.


Μπορω να σου γραψω αρκετα, αλλα λογω δουλειας δυσκολευομαι.
Ομως μπορουμε να αρχισουμε μια συζητηση απο πολυ βασικα πραγματα.
Μηπως να αναλυσουμε περισσοτερο το ενοχικο κομματι??
Μπορεις να προσδιορισεις τις ενοχες σου και πως πηγαζουν αυτες??


ΥΓ μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι αφιερωσες πολυ χρονο για το πως θα φαινοταν το ποστ σου, παρα στο πιο ακριβως ειναι το ζητημα που πραγματευεσαι....

----------


## liberchild

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> Πηγαινε ενα μηνα στο Αγιο Ορος, παρε μαζι σου την Καινη ΔΙαθηκη και ενα σταυρο, θελουν εργατες εκει, θα σε βολεψουν. Προσευχησου λιγο. Ο ψυχαναγκασμοσ σου πηγαζει απο την ελλειψη πιστης, τον φοβο, τον εγωισμο, την ανασφαλεια, την αναγκη για ελεγχο επι των παντων, και γιαυτο το τελευταιο νομιζεισ οτι εισαι θεοσ.





Διάβασα με προσοχή όλα τα παραπάνω άκρως ενδιαφέρουσες απόψεις. Διαφωνώ ότι η θρησκεία μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις.Οταν μια ψυχή είναι από μέσα της καθαρή κανείς θεός δεν μπορεί να της το αποδώσει αυτό, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη. Αν υπάρχει θεός, μόνο καλός μπορεί να είναι και πάντα με το μέρος μας. Τότε πάω καλά μαζί του γιατί είναι σύμμαχός μου, αλλά είναι ο άνθρωπος εγώ, που το αποφασίζω αυτό. Αν δεν υπάρχει, πάλι έχω τον εαυτό μου και αρκεί. Στα υπόλοιπα, επαυξάνω. Από τα πιό ενδιαφέροντα κείμενα του τελευταίου καιρού. Αντε συνεχίστε.

----------


## carrie

Με αυτα που γραφεις δε δειχνεισ να διαφωνεις. Λεσ \"Οταν μια ψυχή είναι από μέσα της καθαρή κανείς θεός δεν μπορεί να της το αποδώσει αυτό, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια ανάγκη.\" Ομως ποσες ψυχες ειναι ετσι? Ο φιλος μασ εδω ειναι μπολυ μπλεγμενος και προβληματισμενος. Η πιστη ειναι *αποδεδειγμενο* οτι θεραπευει. Οχι το αντικειμενο της πιστης, αν σε ενοχλει αυτο, δηλαδη ο Ιησουσ, ο Βουδασ, ο Μωαμεθ, ο Αγιος Σωστης, ο Ταο, η θαυματουργη εικονα κτλ, αλλα η ιδια η πιστη του ανθρωπου μπορει να τον θεραπευσει, οπως και η προσευχη. Αυτο διδαξε και ο Ιησους. Αμα εσυ βλεπεις όμως τον Θεο ξεχωριστα απο οποιαδηποτε θρησκεια, αυτο ειναι διαφορετικο. Η θρησκεια ομως μπορει να δωσει λυσεις, δε λεω οτι επιλυει ολα τα προβληματα αμα διαβασεισ απλα ενα βιβλιο, αλλα λεω οτι οπως μπορει και η αστροφυσικη, η λογοτεχνια, η ζωγραφικη, η ψυχολογια, η κοινωνιολογια, ακομα και μια ταινια και ενα τραγουδι, και ενας ανθρωπος στο δρομο που θα δεις να σου κανει ενα κλικ και να σου περασει ενα μηνυμα, να καταλαβεις κατι, να βρεις κατι που εψαχνες, ποσο μαλλον μπορει ενασ κλαδος που εχει φτιαχτει για αυτο το σκοπο, οσα λαθη και ατελειες κι αν εχει. Δεν λεω οτι οσα λεει ειναι σωστα και αλανθαστα, αλλα ουτε καμια επιστημη τα λεει ολα σωστα και εχει το αλαθητο, αφου και επιστημη και θρησκειες ανθρωποι τις φτιαξανε. Ο πνευματικος κοσμος του ανθρωπου μπορει να καλλιεργηθει απο την μελετη ιερων κειμενων, όπως και με επιστημονικες μελετες. Ομως οι θρησκειες δεν προσπαθουν να σε κανουν εξυπνο και φωστηρα, εχουν πνευματικες και ηθικες απαιτησεις, διαφορετικες απο θρησκεια σε θρησκεια. Ειναι κακο να λες στον αλλο να ειναι καλος ανθρωπος και να αγαπα τους συνανθρωπους του? 
Αμα λεγοντας \"Αγιο Ορος\" παει το μυαλο σου σε θεουσες, μητροπολιταδεσ, και αφενταδεσ, μακριες φουστες, λεφτα και gay, πρεπει να σου πω οτι κοιτας τη μια οψη του νομισματος. Εγω δε μιλησα για αυτη. Μιλησα για τη γαληνη, τον προβληματισμο, την προσευχη, την καλοσυνη, την αγαπη, την προσπαθεια για μια καλυτερη ζωη. Γιαυτο μας εδωσε το μυαλο και την ελευθερια βουλησης, για να σκεφτομαστε, να ξεχωριζουμε και να επιλεγουμε.

----------


## Kleiw

Το θέμα , αν και χωρίς τίτλο , εχει ενδιαφέρον .......... 
O δρόμος της αλλαγής δύσκολος , αλλα εχει και την ομορφιά του . Και αν βρίσκεσαι σε αδιέξοδο , μόνο αυτός ο δρόμος θα σε βγάλει στο φώς . 
Μακάρι να είχα τις γνώσεις της carrie , να συμβάλλω περισσότερο ............. δεν τις έχω ....... οπότε σε αυτό το θέμα , θα παραμείνω στο ρόλο της μαθήτριας .

Καλή συνέχεια . :)

----------


## justme

Μπήκες λοιπόν σε αυτό το φόρουμ εδώ......
Να μία ευκαιρία λοιπόν να δείξεις ότι μπορείς να επιβληθείς λίγο σε όλο αυτό το ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό που σε ταλαιπωρεί.
Κάτσε λίγο εδώ γύρω (μιας και έχει διακοπές ο γιατρός σου).
Μιά παρέα είμαστε. Φιλικά τα λέμε. (ε και που και που πέφτει και κανάς καυγάς......μέσα στο πρόγραμμα και αυτός είναι....)
Γράφουμε και δεν είναι ανάγκη να εξηγήσουμε το κάθε τι που γράφουμε ούτε και είναι ανάγκη (για σένα βέβαια νιώθεις ότι είναι) να υπάρχει τελειότητα και τόση τάξη στο κάθε τι που γράφουμε
(πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε ο krino. Σου πήρε τόσο πολύ να εξηγήσεις το πως και το γιατί και το αν πρέπει ή όχι παρά το να περιγράψεις το τι ακριβώς σου συμβαίνει.....)
Διαβάζω ότι σου δημιουργείται τεράστιο άγχος και πανικός όταν προσπαθείς να πας ενάντια σε κάτι ψυχανγκαστικό σου αλλά ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ και πίστεψέ με δεν πρόκειται κανένας (εκτός ίσως από τον ευατό σου) να σε κατηγορήσει για όπως και αν γράψεις πάντως εδώ μέσα.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Γειά χαρά σε όλους και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Άρχισα να γράφω ένα κείμενο πολύ αναλυτικό και καταλάθος το έσβησα( και το έγραφα 1.30 ώρα) :) . Τώρα νιώθω κάπως κουρασμένος, δεν ξέρω και δεν έχω όρεξη να γράψω άλλα...Μου βγαίνει μία αντίδραση δεν ξέρω πώς να τη χαρακτηρίσω που έχει σχέση μάλλον με όλη αυτή τη κατάσταση που αντιμετωπίζω και νιώθω οτι δεν θέλω να συνεχίσω να γράφω άλλο στο φόρουμ. Ίσως από ανασφάλεια δεν ξέρω. Πάντως το να γράψω κάτι το νιώθω πολύ σαν αγγαρεία... με δυσκολεύει πολύ. Περίεργο, ενώ πρίν 2 ώρες έγραφα πολύ αναλυτικά κάποια πράγματα και ήθελα να απαντήσω με πολύ λεπτομέρεια σε αυτά που ρωτήσατε τώρα μου βγαίνει να μην θέλω να πώ τπτ και να μην ξαναγράψω...πιστεύω οτι με σαμποτάρει ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός

----------


## GreenPeyote

Δεν ξέρω τί μου συμβαίνει, νιώθω ακραία πράγματα νομίζω που εναλάσσονται. Τη μία νίωθω οτι σας αγαπάω και οτι είστε πολύ καλοί και την άλλη οτι σας μισώ και θέλω να καείτε στη κόλαση.

Αισθάνομαι όπως ακριβώς είπες κρινο

¨\"Δειχνεις σαν να βρισκεσαι μαντρωμενος και δεν ξερεις απο τι και πως να δραπετευσεις\"!!!
Δεν ξέρω πώς να δραπετεύσω και κυρίως δεν ξέρω από τί.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Υποθέτω οτι έχει σχέση που στην αρχή έγραψα πολλά ( με μεγάλη δυσκολία βέβαια) και μετά μου βγήκε να μην θέλω να γράψω τίποτα

----------


## GreenPeyote

Σκέφτομαι αυτό που έγραψες carrie για το άγιο όρος και μου φάνηκε πολύ σκληρό και φοβήθηκα νομίζω και μου ρθε να βάλω τα κλάματα αλλά σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα μου βγήκε πολύ έντονος θυμός απέναντί σου και σκεφτόμουνα πράγματα πάρα πολύ δολοφονικά και ακραία απέναντί σου.Σκέφτομαι τώρα οτι τη δική μου σκληρότητα δεν τη βλέπω όπως λέει και ο γιατρός μου που είναι τεράστια αλλά μόνο των άλλων. Οτι εγώ θέλω να νιώθω αγγελούδι και αγνός και δεν βλέπω τη δολοφονική επιθετικότητα που έχω και μου βγαίνει μετά από τα αυτιά με έμμεσους συγκαλυμμένους τρόπους ώστε εγώ να νιώθω κατάλευκος. όπως και οι εμμονές που κάνω, δεν θέλω ο τοίχος να έχει ούτε μία βρωμιά, ούτε μία γρατζουνιά.

----------


## carrie

\"Σκέφτομαι τώρα οτι τη δική μου σκληρότητα δεν τη βλέπω όπως λέει και ο γιατρός μου που είναι τεράστια αλλά μόνο των άλλων\"

Βασικα, δεν το ειπα με σκληροτητα. Αν σου φαινεται εσενα σκληρο το να πας στο Α.Ο. και να ηρεμησεισ να ζησεις για λιγο μες στη φυση, χωρις PC και καυσαερια, δικο σου προβλημα. Εγω δεν το ειπα για τιμωρια ουτε επειδη σε μισω ουτε επιδη θελω να περασεισ ασχημα. Μηπως χαλαρωσεις και δεις και την αλλη πλυερα της ζωης το ειπα. Αυτα τα δολοφονικα συναισθηματα ειναι αβασιμα. και πηγαζουν απο το φοβο, οτι δεν μαρεσει να το ακουω με κανει να νιωθω ασχημα να το σκοτωσω να τελειωνουμε γιατι δεν εχω τον τροπο να το διαχειριστω αλλιως. Ολοι οι ανθρωποι αισθανονται οτι θα θελαν να απαλχτουν απο το συνομιλητη τους αμα δεν γουσταρουν αυτα που λεει η δε συμφωνουν μαζι του, αλλα εσυ το παρακανεσ, οπως γενικα οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι. Ηξερα ενα ψυχαναγκαστικο, οποιος ζουσε με τη μανα του η οποια γυναικα ηταν αρωωστη ψυχικα και δεν πηγαινε σε γιατρο, και γενικα ηταν πολυπροβληματικια. Ε, ο γιος της, αντι να σηκωθει να φυγει να κανει τη ζωη του, ανεπτυξε ψυχαναγκασμους απο το γεγονος οτι ηθελε να σκοτωσει τη μανα του, το ειχε γενικευσει οτι μπορει να κανει κακο σε ολουσ τους ανθρωπους, και ειχε διαστρεβλωσει τις κινησεισ του, κανοντας ετσι κακο στον εαυτο του, για να μην κανει κακο στη μανα του υποτιθεται με την απουσια του ή με το να τη σκοτωσει. Το θεωρεις λογικο αυτο? Απλα δεν μπορουσε να διχειριστει αλλιως τη μανα του, δεν ειχε τροπο αναπτυξει δηλαδη ωστε να μπορει να της συμπεριφερεται σωστα λογω ενοχων και στρεβλων μαθησεων (να την κλεισει σε κανα ιδρυμα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση) αλλα να κανει και τη ζωη του. Εσυ γιατι το θεωρεις σκληρο να πας να μεινεις 1 μηνα η μια βδομαδα στο Ορος? θες υποστηριξη, αγαπη, στοργη και κουπεπε? Εκει που εισαι τωρα δηλαδη τα εχεισ ολα αυτα? \'Η περιμενεις ποτε θα ερθουν? Τωρα ειμαι σκληρη. Τωρα μπορεισ να θυμωσεις.!

\"Οτι εγώ θέλω να νιώθω αγγελούδι και αγνός και δεν βλέπω τη δολοφονική επιθετικότητα που έχω και μου βγαίνει μετά από τα αυτιά με έμμεσους συγκαλυμμένους τρόπους ώστε εγώ να νιώθω κατάλευκος. όπως και οι εμμονές που κάνω, δεν θέλω ο τοίχος να έχει ούτε μία βρωμιά, ούτε μία γρατζουνιά. \"

Αφου εχεις λοιπον ανακλαλυψει με τη γιατρο σου το λογο που πηγαζουν ολοι αυτοι οι ψυχαναγκασμοι, γιατι δεν κανεισ κατι. Δηλαδη να διαχειριστεις την επιθετικοτητα σου, ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να καταφευγεις σε συγκαλυψεις με τις εμμονες σου για καθαριοτητα. Εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο θα ηταν μια λυση?

\"Τη μία νίωθω οτι σας αγαπάω και οτι είστε πολύ καλοί και την άλλη οτι σας μισώ και θέλω να καείτε στη κόλαση.\"

Αυτο και το γεγονος οτι σε υπεραπασχολησε το γεγονος πως θα μας φανει το κειμενο σου, δειχνουν οτι εχεις συνεχως την αναγκη να κρινεις και πιστευεις οτι αυτο κανουν κι οι αλλοι για σενα. Δινεις πολυ μεγαλη αξια ετσι στους αλλους, και οσο περισσοτερο τους μισεις ή τους αγαπας, τοσο περισσοτερη αξια τους δινεις.οσο περισσοτερο τους μισεισ δηλαδη, τοσο το χειροτερο για σενα, γιατι κανεις την ενεργεια σου αρνητικη και την χανεις.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Νομίζω οτι σκέφτομαι συνεχώς αρνητικά για τις προθέσεις των άλλων. Σαν να μην δέχεται η καρδιά μου οτι μπορεί όλα αυτά να τα λέτε με καλή πρόθεση και σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αρνητικά. Οτι θέλετε να υποφέρω, οτι σας αρέσει να με βλέπετε να γελοιοποιούμαι, οτι τα λέτε αυτά για να επιδείξετε τις γνώσεις σας στη ψυχολογία, οτι εκτονώνετε τη σκληρότητά σας και τα κακά σας συναισθήματά απέναντί μου και λοιπά.Μου φαίνεται αδύνατον οτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεστε και να θέλετε να βοηθήσετε, σκέφτομαι οτι απο πού με ξέρετε και τί όφελος μπορεί να έχετε από το να ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου.Ίσως να το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό σαν άμυνα για να σας βάζω απέναντι ώστε να νιώθω οτι είμαι ασφαλής. Να κρατάω αποστάσεις μέσα μου από εσάς επειδή φοβάμαι οτι αν έρθουμε κοντά μπορεί κάτι να συμβεί που με τρομοκρατεί, ίσως κάτι σεξουαλικού τύπου. Αυτό που λές ας πούμε οτι δεν το είπες με σκληρότητα για το Άγιο όρος σαν να μην μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Σκέφτομαι οτι το είπες με σκληρότητα αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. Από την άλλη αυτό που είπες \"θες υποστηριξη, αγαπη, στοργη και κουπεπε? Εκει που εισαι τωρα δηλαδη τα εχεισ ολα αυτα? \'Η περιμενεις ποτε θα ερθουν?\"
δεν μου φάνηκε σκληρό αλλά δυναμικό και σαν να μου άρεσε :) Γενικά μου φαίνεται οτι έχω μία τάση να μου αρέσει να τυραννάω τον εαυτό μου να τον έχω συνέχεια στη μπούκα συνέχεια στη πίεση.
Δεν πιστεύω οτι αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι το Άγιο όρος. Και εκεί ο ίδιος άνθρωπος θα είμαι με τώρα. Νιώθω οτι και ο ίδιος ο Θεός να κατέβει κάτω δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει κάτι. Στο άγιο όρος θα πήγαινα για να μην έχω επαφή με τους ανθρώπους επειδή τους φοβάμαι και να κάνω ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνω και τώρα που είμαι κλεισμένος μέσα στο σπίτι.Να είμαι κλεισμένος στο κελί μου, στο κλουβί μου όπως και τώρα.Σαν να πήγαινα ασ πούμε σε ένα βουνό. Θεωρώ ή ίσως θέλω να θεωρώ οτι έχω πολύ μεγάλη πίστη στο Θεό αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι η πίστη ζυγίζεται ή μετριέται με το να πάς στο άγιο όρος ή στην εκκλησία αν και δεν λέω οτι δεν είναι καλά αυτά. Αυτό που νιώθω οτι χρειάζομαι είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω και αν πιστεύεις μπορείς να πείς οτι και αυτό είναι θέλημα Θεού. Παρόλλα αυτά δεν ξέρω αν πιστεύω τόσο. Παλιότερα άκουγα ανθρώπους να βρίζουν τα Θεία και ένιωθα φόβο και σοκ και τεράστια επιθετικότητα απέναντί τους επειδή δεν έβλεπα οτι και εγώ έχω αντίστοιχα συναισθήματα. Τώρα τα βλέπω κάπως και καταλαβαίνω αυτούς που βρίζουν το Θεό . Παλιότερα νόμιζα οτι είναι τέρατα που βρίζουν το Θεό, οτι έχουν βγεί απ τη κόλαση αλλά τώρα τους δικαιολογώ γιατί βλέπω οτι και εγώ έχω τέτοιες πλευρές που μου ρχεται να πώ \"γαμώ το χριστό σου\". Με την ψυχοθεραπεία ξεφοβήθηκα κάπως αυτέσ τις \"κακές\" πλευρές μου.


Έγραψες
\"Αφου εχεις λοιπον ανακλαλυψει με τη γιατρο σου το λογο που πηγαζουν ολοι αυτοι οι ψυχαναγκασμοι, γιατι δεν κανεισ κατι. Δηλαδη να διαχειριστεις την επιθετικοτητα σου, ωστε να μη χρειαζεται να καταφευγεις σε συγκαλυψεις με τις εμμονες σου για καθαριοτητα. Εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο θα ηταν μια λυση?\"

Μπορεί να λές οτι α΄φού τα βλέπεις αυτά και συσχετίζεις τις εμμονές και τις πράξεις σου με τα συναισθήματά σου γιατί δεν τα διαχειρίζεσαι με τη λογική να τα λύσεισ... Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν τα βλέπω ακριβώς ή τα βλέπω εν μέρει... Αυτά που γράφω στα προηγούμενα κείμενα που δίνω κάποιες πιθανές εξηγήσεις σε αυτά ποθ νομίζω οτι αισθάνομαι είναι πιο πολύ σε μορφή θεωρητική, νοητική. Σαν να παπαγαλίζω αυτά που μου έχει πεί ο ψυχοθεραπευτής μου ενώ κατά βάθος τα αρνούμαι. Λέω οτι είναι παπαριές αυτά και δεν ισχύουν και μόνο εγώ ξέρω και δεν υπάρχοθν αυτές οι συναισθηματικές και ψυχολογικές αηδίες. Οπότε εφόσον δεν τα πιστεύω και δεν τα υιοθετώ μένουν μόνο στην επιφάνεια και δεν μπορώ να λύσω αυτά που με απασχολούν. Και αυτά που γράφω τώρα στο ίδιο μοτίβο κινούνται. Τα λέω αλλά μέσα μου δεν τα πιστεύω, τα λέω απλώς για να τα πώ νομίζω.Όλα αυτά που γράφω σαν να μην τα πιστεύω με το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του εαυτού μου αλλά με ένα πολύ μικρό μόνο που είναι πολύ αδύναμο....
Κάτι μέσα μου αρνείται να υιοθετήσει αυτά ποθ μοθ λέει ο γιατρός μου όπως και αυτά που λέτε εσείς. Ο γιατρός μου έχει πεί διάφορες ερμηνείες για αυτή την άρνηση να τα δεχτώ και να τα πιστέψω αυτά αλλα και αυτέ τισ ερμηνείες τις αρνούμαι. Από τη μία μπορεί να μου κάνουν κάποιο νόημα αλλά από την άλλη τα πετάω. Μου έχει πεί ασ πούμε ο γιατρός μου οτι τα πετάω επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι μου τα λέει αυτός και σκέφτομαι εγωιστικά, ή οτι αντιδραω γιατί αν τα δεχτώ θα είναι σαν να υποκύπτω σε αυτόν, ή οτι θα είναι μεταφορικά σαν να στήνω κώλο να με πηδήξει. Οτι μπορεί να το νιώθω οτι θα μπεί μέσα μου και αυτό με τρομοκρατεί επειδή το συνδυάζω με ομοφυλοφιλικές καταστάσεις που με τρομοκρατούν υπερβολικά, σαν να τα τρέμω αυτά.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Τώρα σκέφτομαι πολύ έντονα οτι δεν απάντησα στον κρινο και στον justme παρά μόνο στη carrie και θα έχουν θυμώσει μαζί μου και στο καπάκι σκέφτομαι μήπως το γράφω αυτό για να θυμώσουν? τί να πώ δεν ξέρω ... δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω γιατί νιώθω αυτά τα πράγματα, ίσως γιατί δεν παραδέχομαι οτι τα νιώθω οπότε εφόσον δεν δέχομαι οτι υπάρχουν αυτά τα συναισθήματα τίν να εξηγήσω μετα? ίσως δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τα εξηγήσω ή δεν ξέρω πώς...
Νιώθω πάντως πολύ έντονη μία ανάγκη να απολογηθώ στον κρίνο και στον justme επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι μου πέταξαν τη μπάλα και εγώ δεν ανταποκρίθηκα και οτι θα θυμώσουν μαζί μου και δεν θα ξαναμιλήσουν:P

----------


## GreenPeyote

μιλάω με μία κοπέλα στο msn (τί μιλάω δλδ , ένα γειά λέμε ) και με ρωτάει \"τί κάνεις;\" και δεν μουρχεται κάτι να απαντήσω. Σαν να μην μου ρχεται ΄τιποτα αυθόρμητο να μην μπορώ να είμαι καθόλου αυθόρμητος. Σκέφτομαι να πώ \"καλά\" αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάτι μέσα μου. Σκέφτομαι να πώ \"χάλια\" αλλά ούτε πάλι μπορώ να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάτι. Πολύ μπέρδεμα...

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορεις να σηκωσεις το βαρος ολων στις πλατες σου κατα τη γνωμη μου.
Δεν μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι οτι εισαι τοσο σημαντικος ωστε να εισαι το κεντρο του συμπαντος...αλλα οχι και να πεσεις στο αλλο ακρο να νομιζεις οτι δεν ριχνεις καμμια σκια σε αυτον τον τοπο.
Προφανως εχεις μια υπερευαισθησια και οταν ο αλλος \"στη λεει\" στη δινει.
Να ξερεις παντως οτι το ιδιο ατομο που ειναι πχ ο κολλητος σου μπορει να ειναι καλος μαζι σου αλλα καποια στιγμη να \"στην πει\" αναλογως με τη συναισθηματικη φορτιση που εχει αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι κανεις δεν ειναι ρομποτ...μπορει να σε δει με μια διμετρη κουκλαρα και να κρανιωθει γιατι ζηλευει...μπορει να του την ειπε καποιος αλλος πιο πριν και να στην λεει τωρα εσενα γιατι ειχε μια εκρηξη οργης.
Ειναι ολα τοσο πολυπλοκα στις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να αφηνουμε ορισμενα πραγματα απλως να περνανε...τα λεω σε εσενα να τα ακουω και εγω μιας και δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου και μπορει να γραφω ασυναρτησιες.

----------


## maria...

συμφονω με τον κιπ μια χαρα τα λεει οπως παντα.μπραβο αγορακι μας κιπ.σας αγαπαμε και μας αγαπατε δεν εχουμε αναγκη τους αλλους.

----------


## carrie

Νομίζω οτι σκέφτομαι συνεχώς αρνητικά για τις προθέσεις των άλλων. Σαν να μην δέχεται η καρδιά μου οτι μπορεί όλα αυτά να τα λέτε με καλή πρόθεση και σκέφτομαι συνέχεια αρνητικά. Οτι θέλετε να υποφέρω, οτι σας αρέσει να με βλέπετε να γελοιοποιούμαι, οτι τα λέτε αυτά για να επιδείξετε τις γνώσεις σας στη ψυχολογία, οτι εκτονώνετε τη σκληρότητά σας και τα κακά σας συναισθήματά απέναντί μου και λοιπά.Μου φαίνεται αδύνατον οτι μπορεί να ενδιαφέρεστε και να θέλετε να βοηθήσετε, σκέφτομαι οτι απο πού με ξέρετε και τί όφελος μπορεί να έχετε από το να ασχοληθείτε μαζί μου.

Για να ασχολουμαστε μαζι σου καποιο οφελος θα υπαρχει ωφελιμιστικες ειναι οι σχεσεις, απλα εσυ βλεπεις την ανρητικη μονο ωφελεια \"Οτι θέλετε να υποφέρω, οτι σας αρέσει να με βλέπετε να γελοιοποιούμαι, οτι τα λέτε αυτά για να επιδείξετε τις γνώσεις σας στη ψυχολογία, οτι εκτονώνετε τη σκληρότητά σας και τα κακά σας συναισθήματά απέναντί μου και λοιπά\" Αισθανομαστε δηλαδη ανωτεροι κανοντας σε κατωτερο. Αυτο ειναι οφελος, αλλα διαστρεβλωμενο. Μπρουμε να ωφελουμαστε επισης μιλωντας σου επειδη με τ διαλογο και με τη συζητηση ανταλλασσονται αποψεις, τιθονται ιδεες και μπορει κανεις να μαθει καποια πραγματα. Επισης ωφελουμαστε και αν νιωσουμε οτι κανουμε καλο σε εναν ανθρωπο, ανεβαινει η αυτοεκτιμηση μας. Αυτες ειναι οι θετικες πλευρες.

Παντως απορω με την ψυχιατρο σου που λεει οτι δεν εχεισ συναισθημα, εδω μας εχεισ τρελανει στο συναισθημα, και επιβεβαιωμενο με τα λογια σου: ΘΥΜΟΣ, ΦΟΒΟΣ, ΜΙΣΟΣ, ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ, ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΑ, ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ, ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟΣ, ΚΑΧΥΠΟΨΙΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗ, ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ, ΖΗΛΕΙΑ, ολα αυτα εσυ τα εχεισ περιγραψει για τον εαυτο σου. πως ειναι δυνατο να λες οτι δεν εχεισ συναισθηματα? για ποια συναισθηματα ακριβως μιλας οτι δε νιωθεις?

Επισης πρεπει να παρατηρησω οτι τα τωρινα σου ποστ δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα πρωτα. σαν να εχει μεσολαβησει 3 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια.

Και, αντι να παπαγαλιζεισ αυτα που σου εχει πει ο ψυχοθεραπευτης, μηπως θεσ να μας πεισ αυτα που πιστευεισ πραγματικα?

\"Σκέφτομαι να πώ \"καλά\" αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάτι μέσα μου. Σκέφτομαι να πώ \"χάλια\" αλλά ούτε πάλι μπορώ να το ταυτοποιήσω με κάτι\"

Αμα δεν αισθανεσαι ουτε καλα ουτε χαλια, πρεπει να θυμασαι οτι δεν υπαρχουν μονο τα ακρα. Μπορεις να πεις \"ετσι κι ετσι\". Δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι η μαυρο ή ασπρο, υπαρχει και η γκριζα ζωνη.

----------


## keep_walking

> Κάτι μέσα μου αρνείται να υιοθετήσει αυτά ποθ μοθ λέει ο γιατρός μου όπως και αυτά που λέτε εσείς. Ο γιατρός μου έχει πεί διάφορες ερμηνείες για αυτή την άρνηση να τα δεχτώ και να τα πιστέψω αυτά αλλα και αυτέ τισ ερμηνείες τις αρνούμαι. Από τη μία μπορεί να μου κάνουν κάποιο νόημα αλλά από την άλλη τα πετάω. Μου έχει πεί ασ πούμε ο γιατρός μου οτι τα πετάω επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι μου τα λέει αυτός και σκέφτομαι εγωιστικά, ή οτι αντιδραω γιατί αν τα δεχτώ θα είναι σαν να υποκύπτω σε αυτόν, ή οτι θα είναι μεταφορικά σαν να στήνω κώλο να με πηδήξει. Οτι μπορεί να το νιώθω οτι θα μπεί μέσα μου και αυτό με τρομοκρατεί επειδή το συνδυάζω με ομοφυλοφιλικές καταστάσεις που με τρομοκρατούν υπερβολικά, σαν να τα τρέμω αυτά.


Καλα αν μου τα ελεγε αυτα ο γιατρος μου θα...τον εφτυνα...ααααααααααααααααα α ελεος.
Δεν ξερω αν ειμαι σε θεση να δωσω συμβουλες αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι η προσωπικη μου ζωη παει κατα διαολου αλλα ΕΛΕΟΣ.
Ισως απλως να κλεισεις τα αυτια σου στις διαφορες παπαριες που τσαμπουναει ο καθενας.

Βρες χομπυ,ασχολιες,προσπαθησε να γλεντησεις τη ζωη σου.
Αυτα ...βγαζω εναν αρνητισμο sorry.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Αυτό που είπες οτι οι σχέσεις είναι ωφελιμιστικές το νιώθω σαν \"κακό\". Οτι δλδ εκμεταλλεύσαι τον άλλον για να πάρεις πράγματα. Δεν ξέρς ακριβώς πώς το νιώθω αλλά μου βγάζει ένα έντονο αρνητισμό. Οτι δλδ κοιτάμε μονο τη πάρτη μας.Σαν να μην αντέχω αυτό το συναίσθημα, να μην το δέχομαι να μου φαίνεται σκληρό και εγωιστικό.
Σκέφτομαι αυτό που είπες οτι υπάρχει και γκρί και όντως σαν σε εμένα να μην υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο. Να υπάρχει μόνο άσπρο και μαύρο.Μόνο ακραίες καταστάσεις και όχι το μέτριο σε όλους τους τομείς.
\"Παντως απορω με την ψυχιατρο σου που λεει οτι δεν εχεισ συναισθημα, εδω μας εχεισ τρελανει στο συναισθημα, και επιβεβαιωμενο με τα λογια σου: ΘΥΜΟΣ, ΦΟΒΟΣ, ΜΙΣΟΣ, ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΣ, ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΟΓΙΑ, ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ, ΘΑΥΜΑΣΜΟΣ, ΚΑΧΥΠΟΨΙΑ, ΑΓΑΠΗ, ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ, ΖΗΛΕΙΑ, ολα αυτα εσυ τα εχεισ περιγραψει για τον εαυτο σου. πως ειναι δυνατο να λες οτι δεν εχεισ συναισθηματα? για ποια συναισθηματα ακριβως μιλας οτι δε νιωθεις?\"
Εδώ είναι το περίεργο... Λέω οτι τα νιώθω αυτά αλλά σαν να μην το πιστεύω, να μην το παραδέχομαι. Σαν να λέω οτι είναι ιδέα μου οτι τα νιώθω αυτά οτι δεν υπάρχουν σε μένα αυτά. Οτι ξέρω γω είναι φαντασίες μου, σκέψεις και όχι συναισθήματα. Σαν να μην τα νιώθω κομμάτι του εαυτού μου. Γι ΄αυτό και σε όλα αυτά που έγραψα λέω συνέχεια οτι \"νομίζω\" ή οτι \"ίσως\" ή \"μπορεί\" για τα συναισθήματά μου.Σαν να μην είμαι σίγουρος.
και ο γιατρός που πάω είναι άντρας... :)

----------


## keep_walking

Καλα και εγω δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τα συναισθηματα μου...δεν ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε καν τι αισθανομαι αυτη τη στιγμη....οποτε λογικα τρια τινα ή ειμαστε φυσιολογικοι σε αυτο ή ειμαστε και οι δυο για δεσιμο ή δεν μπορεις να κρινεις με δειγμα των δυο:P

----------


## GreenPeyote

keep walking δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πιό αντιδραστικό άτομο από εμένα σε αυτά που μου λέει ο γιατρός. Δεν δέχομαι τπτ μέσα μου. Τον γιατρό τον βρίζω συνέχεια μέσα μου αλλά του τα λέω κιόλας.Παρόλλα αυτά καταλαβαίνω οτι έχουν νόημα αυτά που λέει άσχετα αν εγώ νιώθω θυμό. Αυτό που είπα οτι μου λέει οτι φοβάμαι οτι θα μπεί μέσα μου και θα με πηδήξει ακούγεται ίσως κάπως αλλά τα δεδομένα στη ψυχοθεραπεία είναι κάπως περίεργα. Αυτά όλα οτι θα με πηδήξει και τέτοια έχουν συμβολικό χαρακτήρα όπως και τα συναισθήματα έχουν συμβολικό χαρακτήρα, όπως τα όνειρα....Και στη ψυχοθεραπεία βλέπω οτι υπάρχει έντονο το σεξουαλικό στοιχείο. Εσύ σκέφτηκες ξέρω γω οτι επειδή μου λέει έτσι με λέει gay ή μου κάνει ανήθικη πρόταση αλλά δεν είναι έτσι.Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό εννοούσες αλλά αυτό κατάλαβα

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν εχω πειρα απο ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα αν σε ευλογο διαστημα δεν δεις βελτιωση...σηκω φυγε και βρες αλλον...μην την πατησεις σαν και μενα με τους γιατρους.
Εισαι οντως αντιδραστικος επειδη δεν ακους τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου?
Η μηπως εχεις δικιο?
Τα εχεις σκεφτει βεβαια και εσυ.
Απλως τα λεω και εγω.
Δεν ξερω πως μπορεις να βαλεις φρενο σε τετοιες σκεψεις εκτος απο το να κρατας το μυαλο σου απασχολημενο με αλλα πραγματα...οπως αυτη τη στιγμη που επικοινωνουμε.

----------


## keep_walking

Και σε εμενα ολα εχουν νοημα...οτι και να ακουσω το σκεφτομαι και δινω την καταλληλη απαντηση αλλα παντα ακουω...και αυτο μου στοιχισε...γιατι γεμισε το μυαλο μου με τη μαλ...ια του καθενος και ποναω...αισθανομαι οτι δεν ειμαι εγω.

----------


## keep_walking

Τουλαχιστον παλια...μου θυμιζεις τον εαυτο μου τον καιρο που αρωστησα.

----------


## GreenPeyote

εγώ είμαι αντιδραστικός νομίζω με όλους και με όλα... Ίσως νομίζω οτι μόνο εγώ ξέρω την αλήθεια οτι είμαι σοφός, Αλλά δεν βλέπω οι θεωρίες μου να είναι εφαρμόσιμες και να έχουν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα...
Αντίθετα η ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω εδώ και 4 χρόνια νιώθω οτι είναι πάρα πολύ ωφέλιμη αλλά αντιστέκομαι και πάλι με όλες τις δυνάμεις μου σαν να νιώθω οτι πρέπει να κρατήσω μέχρι τέλους, να μην παραιτηθώ ποτέ. Αλλά αυτό μπορεί να είναι να μην παραιτηθώ ποτέ από το πρόβλημά μου το οποίο δεν δέχομαι οτι έχω...
Δεν δέχομαι ας πούμε με τπτ να πάρω φάρμακα γιατί πιστεύω οτι δεν πρόκειται να μου κάνουν τπτ.Είμαι σίγουρος δλδ. Σκέφτομαι οτι για τους άλλους είναι καλά τα φάρμακα και μπορούν να βοηθήσουν αλλά σε μένα δεν πρόκειται. Ο αδερφός μου είχε περάσει ένα ψυχωσικό επεισόδιο και πήρε φάρμακα και το ξεπέρασε και τώρα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικός.Ακόμα παίρνει βέβαια αλλά του τα μειώνει σταδιακα.

----------


## GreenPeyote

εγώ νομίζω οτι δεν ακούω τπτ και μου φαίνεται οτι πολύ καλά κάνεις που ακούς... σαν να είμαι κουφός μπενάκης βγενάκης. Δεν κρατάω τπτ από αυτά που μου λένε

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ οποτε σου προτειναν και φαρμακα ε?
Φαρμακα=φαρμακι...αλλα ισως αν τα επαιρνες για ενα διαστημα ωστε να δεις πως πας?...κατι σαν εμπειρια τελοσπαντων γιατι σιγουρα θα σου αλλαξουν τον τροπο που σκεφτεσαι....ειναι σιγουρο αυτο...και κατοπιν να τα κοψεις σταδιακα?
Ετσι ημουν και εγω κατι τετοια σκεφτομουν.
Δεν ξερω ΕΓΩ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ αλλα καθισα και μια δεκαετια με αυτα και κανεις δεν ενδιαφερθηκε...δεν μπορω να σε παρω στο λαιμο μου.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ίσως αυτό φοβάμαι και δεν θέλω να πάρω φάρμακα, οτι θα μου αλλάξουν τον τρόπο που σκέφτομαι , οτι θα γκρεμιστώ από τον θρόνο μου. Πάντως μπορεί να ακουστεί κάπως ποιητικό αλλά νομίζω οτι η ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω είναι και φάρμακα...

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν βρισκεσαι σε θρονο...εισαι ενα ατομο που υποφερει για τον α ή β λογο.
Προσωπικα αν δεν εμενα σε επαρχιακη πολη και κυριως δεν ειχα οικονομικο προβλημα θα δοκιμαζα ψυχοθεραπεια...αλλα και εγω φοβαμαι αυτο που φοβασαι με τα φαρμακα...μηπως μου κανει μανταρα το μυαλο...δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι για το εγω μου τοσο πολυ...θελω να διασκεδασω.

----------


## carrie

Ε ενταξει βρε GreenPayote αφου εσυ ξερεις το σωστο τι πας σε ψυχοθεραπεια?τι ψαχνεισ να βρεισ?εισαι ολοσωστος αλλα δε σε καταλαβαινουν οι αλλοι.ειναι και αυτο μια πιθανοτητα.οι αλλοι πρεπει να πηγαινουν σε ψυχοθεραπευτη.εσυ γιατι πασ?τι περιμενεισ?τι θεσ να αλλαξεισ?απο ο,τι καταλαβαινω τιποτα!οποτε τι περιμενεισ απο την ψυχοθεραπεια?τους αλλουσ θες να αλλαξεισ, ναρθει ο κοσμος στα μετρα σου. εσυ εχεισ κανα προβλημα που θεσ να διορθωσεισ?οχι!τι θεσ να κανεισ στη ζωη σου τελοσπαντων?αιωνια ψυχοθεραπεια?να μην προσφερεις τιποτα σε αυτο τον κοσμο?γιατι σε τρομαζει ο ωφελιμισμος?κι εσυ ολα για την παρτη σου τα κανεις.ωραια αποδεξου το ότι εισαι διαφορετικος, ενας θεοσ που επεσε απο τον ουρανο αλλα δεν μπορει να κανει ουτε ενα θαυμα, καντο και μην αγχωνεσαι.Ολοι οι αλλοι πανε στραβα κι εσυ καλα.δεν βλεπω λογο να αγχωνεσαι.Αποδεξου το και τελος.Συγχωρεσε μας κιολας αν εισαι εστω και λιγο θεοσ.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Εντάξει δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Σκέφτομαι οτι δεν καταλαβαίνεις... Ίσως θέλω να λέω οτι είμαι θεός αλλά από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν είναι δυνατό αυτό. Είναι πολύ μπέρδεμα νομίζω, δεν τα καταλαβαίνω εντελώς αυτά. Γίνονται από μόνα τους πέρα απ τη θελησή μου. Δεν μπορώ να διατάξω τον εαυτό μου να δεχτεί οτι είναι θεός αλλά ούτε και να τον διατάξω να δεχτεί οτι είναι ένας κοινός άνθρωπος. Μπορεί να σκέφτομαι οτι οι άλλοι έχουν πρόβλημα και οτι εγώ δεν έχω τίποτα. Οτι ας πούμε εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα και οτι θές ας πούμε να ασκείς πλασματικό έλεγχο στους άλλους. Δεν το σκέφτομαι μόνο με σένα αλλά με όλους. Και ο γιατρός που πάω μου λέει \"γιατί να μην συνεχίσεις σε αυτή τη κατάσταση για όλη σου τη ζωή? σε εμποδίζει κανένας?\" και οτι \"τα περιμένεις όλα από εμένα , εσύ δεν θέλεις να κάνεις τπτ.Θέλεις με το ζόρι να αλλάξει κάτι, να σε πάρει το χέρι του θεού και να σε αλλάξει\" όμως μου λέει επίσης οτι \" Άν σου πω βλέπω αλλαγή και βελτίωση θα πανικοβληθείς\" και οτι \"ότι θα αλλάξεις είναι σίγουρο\" και οτι \"εγώ έχω μεγάλη υπομονή και περιμένω πότε θα αποφασίσεις\". Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν θέλω να αλλάξω και να αφήσω όλα αυτά που με ταλαιπωρούν αλλά από την άλλη σαν να έχω έναν έρωτα , μία τεράστια έλξη για όλ αυτά που δεν τη βλέπω , δεν τη παραδέχομαι...

----------


## GreenPeyote

Τώρα σκέφτομαι οτι ίσως είναι ανέντιμο απέναντι στη ψυχή μου αυτό που κάνω... Δλδ να βγάζω τα εσώψυχά μου σε κοινή θέα. Σαν να είναι υποτιμητικό και σκληρό για τη ψυχή μου να τη περιφέρω με αυτό το τρόπο.Ίσως θέλω να υποκαταστήσω τη ψυχοθεραπεία με αυτό το τρόπο τώρα που έχουμε διακοπές με το γιατρό. Σαν να μην μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω τί κάνω και γιατί το κάνω.
Σκέφτομαι επίσης οτι μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο αυτό που κάνω σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Οτι μπορεί να μου δημιουργηθεί ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα...Απ΄ την άλλη όμως λέω δλδ τώρα δεν έχω και θα μου δημιουργηθεί από το φόρουμ αυτό?Παρόμοια σκέφτομαι και με το γιατρό που κάνω θεραπεία.Οτι μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό.Σαν να θεωρώ οτι τώρα έχω άριστη ψυχική υγεία, τί να πώ.
Μπορεί να φοβάμαι οτι θα εξαρτηθώ από το forum και γι αυτό να σκέφτομαι να σταματήσω να γράφω. Να νιώθω οτι θα γίνω άβουλο πλάσμα και θα δέχομαι οτι μου λέτε χωρίς να το κρίνω και θα μου κάνετε πλύση εγκεφάλου όπως σκέφτομαι και με το γιατρό που πάω.Από την άλλη αρνούμαι να δεχτώ νομίζω στο παραμικρό μία άλλη άποψη, μία άλλη προσέγγιση...πολύ μπέρδεμα:o

----------


## GreenPeyote

Και σαν να νομίζω οτι τώρα έχω υποχρέωση να συνεχίσω να γράφω στο forum έπειδή ξέρω γώ μου απαντήσατε και μου φερθήκατε καλά, με τη λογική καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν είναι έτσι αλλά συναισθηματικά το νιώθω πολύ έντονο

----------


## Kleiw

Στα παραπάνω μηνύματα αναλύεις τις σκέψεις σου και τους φόβους σου την ώρα που γράψεις . Ομως ακόμα δεν εχεις θίξει τι είναι αυτό που θέλεις απο την ζωή σου . Τι σε προβληματίζει . Τι επιθυμείς και δεν εχεις κατακτήσει . Πως θα ήθελες να ήσουν ?
Ονειρεψου αυτό που θα ήθελες για την ζωή σου , αυτό που πιστεύεις οτι θα σε έκανε ευτυχισμένο . Και στον στόχο αυτό ποια είναι τα εμπόδια που πιστεύεις οτι θα συναντήσεις ?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Νομίζω οτι το μυαλό μου έχει σταματήσει, οτι δεν κάνω σκέψεις. Οτι δεν σκέφτομαι τπτ. Σαν να έχω ακινητοποιήσει το μυαλό μου επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν αυτά που σκέφτεται. Κάτι φορές σκέφτομαι τί κάνω? ή τί θέλω από τη ζωή μου? και μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολη αυτή η ερώτηση. Δεν βρίσκω απάντηση μέσα μου. ίσως επειδή θέλω να μείνω όπως είμαι τώρα? 
Σκέφτομαι από την άλλη οτι θέλω να είμαι ελεύθερος, οτι θέλω να τελειώσω τη σχολή να νιώθω δυνατός, δημιουργικός, να μπορώ να κάνω οτι θέλω...όμως σαν να μην τα πιστεύω αυτά που λέω τί να πω...Σαν η πρώτη μου προτεραιότητα να είναι να μην αλλάξει τπτ...Σαν να έχουν κλειδωθεί όλα μέσα μου για κάποιο λόγο.Σαν να είμαι άλλος άνθρωπος. Ο γιατρός μου λέει οτι \"έχεις ένα διώροφο σπίτι και εσύ μένεις στη σοφίτα και δεν βλέπεις οτι υπάρχει και το άλλο σπίτι για να το εκμεταλλευτείς\". Τώρα αν καταλάβατε τπτ δεν ξέρω αλλά αστα να πάνε

----------


## Kleiw

Γιατί φοβάσαι να ονειρευτείς ? Να επιθυμήσεις ? Οι όποιες αλλαγές έχουν έρθει στην δική μου ζωή , είναι γιατί τις ονειρευτηκα , τις επιθύμησα και με στόχο κάτι ευχάριστο-επιθυμητό, εψαξα να βρω τι κάνω λάθος για να το διορθώσω .
Αν πρώτα δεν έρθει η επιθυμία ......... σε εμένα η αλλαγή φαντάζει ακατόρθωτη .

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ίσως γιατί τα θεωρώ \"κακά\" τα όνειρα, ίσως γιατί θεωρώ οτι δεν μου αξίζουν, ίσως γιατί φοβάμαι τα συναισθήματά μου που σχετίζονται με τα όνειρα. Αλλά θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που τώρα δεν τους καταλαβαίνω γιατί μέσα μου υπάρχει ένα κουβάρι και για να τα καταλάβω πρέπει να ξετυλιχτεί.

----------


## Kleiw

Απλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως με το τρόπο που ξετυλίγεις το κουβάρι , δεν φτάσεις ποτέ στον στόχο ..........
Μερικές φορές τα πράγματα είναι τόσο απλά και εμείς τα κάνουμε δύσκολα . Και μιλάω για τον εαυτό μου . Δυσκολεύομαι πάντα να κάνω ενα καινούργιο βήμα απο φόβο και πολλές φορές λιβανίζω αφήνοντας τον χρόνο να περνά και τις φοβίες να νικούν . Όταν όμως επιτέλους κάνω αυτό το βήμα , αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι δεν ήταν τόσο δύσκολο όσο νόμιζα .
Αν με το καλό πάρεις το πτυχίο σου και ξεκινήσεις την ζωή σου, μπορεί τα πράγματα να μην είναι τόσο δύσκολα όσο φαντάζεσαι . Στο κάτω κατω δες το χαλαρά . Λειτούργησε παρορμητικά . 
Είναι δύσκολο να λύσεις το παζλ στο μυαλό σου πρώτα και μετά να δράσεις . Ούτε μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε όλα όσα θα μας συμβούν και να είναι όλα σε τάξη όπως τα πράγματα στο σπίτι μας (και εγω είμαι αρκετά τακτική νομίζω) .
Ακόμα και αν δεν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με την σχολή σου , βάλε στο πρόγραμμα κάποιες δραστηριότητες που σου δίνουν χαρά . Προσπάθησε να γνωρίσεις κόσμο . Μην απομονώνεσαι . 
Προσπάθησε να ικανοποιήσεις τις ανθρώπινες ανάγκες σου , που ανάμεσα τους είναι και η κοινωνικότητα καθώς και το σεξ .
Πολλές κακές σκέψεις οφείλονται στο οτι δεν εχουμε σεβαστεί την ανθρώπινη φύση μας .

Y.Γ. Επειδή ξαναφεύγω για διακοπές , ισως αργήσω να σου ξανααπαντήσω , αλλα θα απαντήσω . :)

----------


## GreenPeyote

Το θέμα είναι οτι σαν να μην μπορώ να είμαι παρορμητικός-αυθόρμητος σε τίποτα. Σαν να μην ξέρω πώς είναι να είσαι παρορμητικός ή σαν να με τρομάζει. Πολλές φορές μου ρχεται να κλάψω και νιώθω ένα κόμπο, ένα σφίξιμο σαν να φοβάμαι να κλάψω. Δεν μπορώ να κλάψω.Σκέφτομαι οτι θα αρχίσω να κλαίω τόσο δυνατά που θα με ακούσουν οι γείτονες. Αλλά και μόνος μου να ήμουν σε μία ερημιά πάλι θα σκεφτόμουν μήπως υπάρχει κανένας γύρω και με ακούσει. Με τη λογική λέω οτι και να με ακούσουν τί θα γίνει αλλά αυτά είναι πάνω από τη λογική. Ίσως φοβάμαι μήπως με ακούσει ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Νομίζω πως αυτό που είπε η Zinovia είναι πολύ σωστό : \"Ειναι πολυ ευκολο να πεις σε εναν ασθενη να μη φοβαται..Μονο που ισως να μην ξερει αλλο τροπο.. \"

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ακόμα και αυτά που γράφω νομίζω οτι κρύβουν μία παθητικότητα. Σαν να επιμένω στην αδράνεια, να τα επισημαίνω αλλά ως εκεί. Σαν σε κουβέντα να βρισκόμαστε και όχι έμπρακτη διάθεση να αλλάξει κάτι...

----------


## Kleiw

Καλημέρα ! Είσαι καλύτερα ?

----------


## GreenPeyote

καλημέρα! :)

δεν θα το ΄λεγα οτι είμαι καλύτερα, δεν ξέρω αν είμαι καλά ή όχι, είναι πολύ μπέρδεμα. ίσως επειδή επέστρεψε ο γιατρός μου να νιώθω μία ασφάλεια τώρα...
Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και ευχαριστώ και όλα τα παιδιά που απάντησαν στο θέμα μου και εύχομαι σε όλους να ξεπεράσουν αυτά που τους βασανίζουν...

Υ.Γ. Πάντως δεν αθέτησες την υπόσχεσή σου οτι θα απαντήσεις όταν επιστρέψεις :)

----------


## Kleiw

:)

Πάντως επιμένω -αν και δεν είμαι ειδική- πως το να περιμένεις να λύσεις πρώτα τα προβλήματα σου και μετά να δράσεις , δεν σε βοηθάει και τόσο .
Ο άνθρωπος εχει ανάγκες που δεν περιορίζονται στην τροφή και είναι σημαντικό να τις ικανοποιήσει για να βρει μια ισορροπία . Είναι σημαντικό να τις ικανοποιήσει για να μπορέσει να σκεφτεί σωστά . Αλλιώς η ψυχολογική του κατάσταση διαστρεβλώνει τις σκέψεις και οσο και να σκεφτεί , δεν βλέπει την συνολική εικόνα , εγκλωβίζεται .
Δεν μπορείς να απομονωθείς και να περιμένεις η ψυχανάλυση να σου λύσει τα προβλήματα σου . Με την ψυχανάλυση θα ανακαλύπτεις απλά οτι οι ανικανοποίητες ανάγκες σου βρίσκουν ενα τρόπο να δώσουν το παρόν , πολλές φορές μεταμφιεσμένες .
Ποιες είναι αυτές ? Εσυ πρέπει να δώσεις την απάντηση .
Σίγουρα δεν περιορίζονται στο τακτοποιημένο δωμάτιο . Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να είσαι τακτικός και να εχεις τα πάντα σε απόλυτη τάξη , αλλα μην τελειώνεις εκεί την ζωή σου .
Η αλλαγή είναι πάντα δύσκολη και η συνήθεια μεγάλος εχθρός .
Απόκτησε και κάποιες καινούργιες συνήθειες (σιγα-σιγά) προς μια άλλη κατεύθυνση . Ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει , αλλα πρέπει να το θέλει πολύ .

----------


## GreenPeyote

To θέμα είναι οτι νιώθω οτι δεν μπορώ να απεμπλακώ από αυτή τη κατάσταση. Νιώθω οτι η αλλαγή θα γίνει μόνο απ τη ψυχοθεραπεία όπως είπες. Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται, σαν να μην θέλω να ξεκολλήσω και σαν να μην ξέρω τον τρόπο. Σκέφτομαι οτι πρέπει να αλλάξω τον τρόπο ζωής που κάνω- τον τρόπο θανάτου μάλλον που κάνω- και να δραστηριοποιηθώ σε θέματα δουλειάς , φίλων κ.τ.λ. Όμως κάτι μέσα μου δεν μου το επιτρέπει. Το άλλο είναι οτι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτό που κάνω είναι \"θάνατος\", σαν να λέω στον εαυτό μου οτι είμαι τέλεια , οτι περνάω γαμάτα... όταν είμαι μέσα στο σπίτι κλεισμένος ίσως νιώθω βασιλιάς αλλά η αίσθηση αυτή μάλλον είναι πολύ εύθραυστη γιατί με το παραμικρό καταρρέει. Και αυτά που λέω τώρα δεν τα νιώθω μάλλον, πιό πολύ επαναλαμβάνω αυτά που μου λέει ο γιατρός...
Σαν να νιώθω οτι δεν βρίσκω πουθενά ικανοποίηση, οτι η καρδιά μου δεν θέλει τπτ άλλο παρά μόνο να κάθεται σπίτι κλεισμένη στους 4 τοίχους, δεν ξέρω πώς να το πριγράψω αυτό που βιώνω γιατί ούτε εγώ το καταλαβαίνω

----------


## Kleiw

Η διάθεση σου πως είναι ? Νιώθεις καλά ? 
Σκέψου ποια πράγματα στο παρελθόν σου έδωσαν χαρά ........... Τι πιστευεις οτι θα σου εφτιαχνε την διάθεση ...................
Σου προτείνω να δεις την ταινία \'\'Οι τεμπέληδες την ευφορης κοιλάδας\'\' , αν δεν την έχεις δει . Και αν θες να την συζητήσουμε .

Πάντως οι ανθρώπινες σου ανάγκες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καλυφθούν απο την ψυχοθεραπεία . Την υπαρξη τους θα την αντιληφθείς ενδεχομένως οταν τις ικανοποιήσεις και δεις την αλλαγή στην διάθεση σου . Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι , σιγά - σιγά θα βυθίζεσια όλο και περισσότερο στην αδράνεια και δεν θα μπορείς να δεις έξω απο αυτή . Εξάλλου το σκούριασμα θα είναι τόσο έντονο , και η προσπάθεια που πρέπει να καταβληθεί τόσο μεγάλη , που ο εαυτός σου θα συνεχίζει να βρίσκει δικαιολογίες για να μην κάνει το βήμα .

----------


## GreenPeyote

Διάβασα ένα άρθρο και ένιωσα οτι περιγράφει αυτό που βιώνω, αναφέρω κάποια χαρακτηριστικά αποσπάσματα:

Μπορεί η ψυχαναλυτική θεωρία να μην απέδωσε τα αναμενόμενα, ή και να αποπροσανατόλισε, στην άποψή της για την ψυχαναγκαστική-καταναγκαστική διαταραχή, δεν συνέβη όμως το ίδιο και στην θεώρηση της για την ψυχαναγκαστική δομή του χαρακτήρα37 όπου αποτελεί σήμερα πλέον κλασσική γνώση ότι σύμφωνα με την ανάπτυξη της λίμπιντο και τις φάσεις οργάνωσης της σεξουαλικότητας στον ψυχαναγκαστικό χαρακτήρα υπάρχουν καθηλώσεις στην πρωκτική και σαδιστική θέση. Αυτές μπορούν να ενισχύονται ή να αναζωπυρώνονται δια της παλινδρόμησης, ή της αποτυχημένης πορείας προς την γενετήσια δραστηριότητα. Έτσι όταν το μικρό αγόρι απωθήσει τις γενετήσιες παρορμήσεις του μπροστά στο άγχος του ευνουχισμού, ως έφηβος δεν θα πετύχει την επίτευξη των απαιτήσεων της σεξουαλικής ωριμότητας και θα στραφεί στην \"χρήση ναρκισσιστικών αναπληρώσεων με τη μορφή υπερτονισμένων ηθικών κι αισθητικών επιδιώξεων\"28. 

Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, ο έλεγχος δεν είναι υπέρμετρος μόνο στο θέμα εκπαίδευσης του παιδιού στην τουαλέτα, (ο Freud αναφέρθηκε στην πρωκτική φάση σαν την χρονική περίοδο σύγκρουσης των επιθυμιών), αλλά είναι εξίσου έντονος σε θέματα της στοματικής και οιδιπόδειας φάσης εξέλιξης του ατόμου. Γονείς αυστηροί, απαγορευτικοί, συγκρατημένοί μπορεί να καταδικάσουν όχι μόνο την \"απαράδεκτη\" συμπεριφορά αλλά και τα συναισθήματα, τις φαντασιώσεις και τις σκέψεις του παιδιού, να παρεμποδίζουν τον αυθορμητισμό του, να επιμένουν στην συμβατική, για το φύλο, υιοθέτηση συμπεριφοράς, προκαλώντας παλινδρόμηση σ\' αυτό από τα οιδιπόδεια στα πρωκτικά ζητήματα38


Ο Freud αναφέρει ότι τα ψυχικά (ή ψυχογενή) συμπτώματα αποτελούν για το σύνολο της ζωής ενός ατόμου επιβλαβή στοιχεία και άχρηστες πράξεις, που το άτομο αναγκάζεται να εκτελέσει παρά τη θέλησή του, νιώθοντας από μικρή έως αφόρητη δυσαρέσκεια. Το αποτέλεσμα αφορά την ανάλωση ψυχικών δυνάμεων για να πραγματοποιηθούν σαν πράξεις απ\' την μια και να καταπολεμηθούν απ\' την άλλη. Αν υπάρχει αφθονία συμπτωμάτων, οι δύο αυτές δαπάνες ενέργειας προκαλούν εξαιρετική πτώχευση στο άτομο με παράλυση της λειτουργικότητάς του26. Ωστόσο, συνεχίζει ο Freud, τα συμπτώματα αποτελούν υποκατάστατα για την στερημένη ικανοποίηση και πραγματοποιούν επαναστροφή της λίμπιντο σε παλαιότερες περιόδους, με χαμηλότερες βαθμίδες οργάνωσης.\"Το σύμπτωμα επαναλαμβάνει κατά κάποιο τρόπο εκείνον το νηπιακό τρόπο ικανοποίησης, παραμορφωμένο από τη λογοκρισία που προέκυψε από τη σύγκρουση, μεταστραμμένο κατά κανόνα σε αίσθηση οδύνης και αναμεμειγμένο με στοιχεία από την αφορμή της αρρώστιας. Ο τρόπος ικανοποίησης που παρουσιάζει το σύμπτωμα έχει πολλές πλευρές που ξενίζουν. Είναι αγνώριστος για το ίδιο το άτομο, το οποίο νιώθει την ικανοποίηση μάλλον σαν οδύνη και παραπονιέται γι\' αυτό\". 
Ανάλογη είναι η έννοια της \"jouissance\" του Lacan :\"εκείνο το οποίο ζούμε όταν υποφέρουμε, βιώνεται από τις ασυνείδητες ορμές αντίθετα, ως ικανοποίηση\"56. 
Thnx velout για το άρθρο http://www.encephalos.gr/full/43-3-04g.htm

----------


## Arsi

Ειχα διαβασει κατι σχετικο αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω μεσα απ\'το αρθρο πως μπορει να νιωθεις...Εχει καποια σχεση με το παρελθον σου?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Και κάποιο άλλο απόσπασμα του άρθρου

Αλλά και ο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός είναι ένας ψεύτικος εαυτός, \"false self\",κατά Winnicott54, που προσπαθώντας να γίνει αρεστός στους \"σημαντικούς άλλους\" καταπνίγει τις δικές του ανάγκες. Αυτό παρατηρείται συχνά στην παιδική ηλικία , όταν το παιδί προσπαθεί να ικανοποιήσει την επιθυμία του γονιού θυσιάζοντας την δικιά του, χάνοντας τον γνήσιο εαυτό και δημιουργώντας έναν \"false self\". Αυτό οδήγησε τον Κohut να πει πως στην παιδική ηλικία πραγματοποιείται μια κακοποίηση και αποπλάνηση των παιδιών από τους γονείς με αυτήν την έννοια κι όχι όπως υποστήριξε ο Freud για τη σεξουαλική αποπλάνηση της κόρης από τον πατέρα39. Ο Sullivan είδε τον ιδεοληπτικό σαν εκείνον που βρίσκεται σε μια συνεχή προσπάθεια να αποφύγει ότι είναι πεπεισμένος ότι υπάρχει δηλαδή έναν υποκριτικό, μισητό κόσμο στον οποίο η ασφάλειά του διακινδυνεύεται και απειλείται και όπου η δυνατότητά να επιτύχει μια τρυφερή σχέση αγάπης γίνεται αδύνατη67. Αυτή η άποψη έχει γίνει η βασική προϋπόθεση για διάφορες επιτυχείς θεραπευτικές μορφές που προσπαθούν να αναγκάσουν τον ιδεοληπτικό να εξετάσει τον πραγματικό κόσμο και να τον δεχτεί67. 

3) Ο ρόλος του θεραπευτή στην ψυχοθεραπεία είναι συνοδευτικός. 

Στόχος μας σαν ψυχοθεραπευτές, δουλεύοντας με τέτοιους ασθενείς, είναι να τους \"συνοδέψουμε\" στη γενναία τους προσπάθεια ν\' απεγκλωβιστούν από τον αυτοερωτισμό και τον καθρέφτη, προκειμένου να δοκιμάσουν τη σχέση με και την χρήση του αντικειμένου54, με όλους τους \"κινδύνους\" που αυτή ενέχει. Να τους βοηθήσουμε όχι απλά να κάνουν το ασυνείδητο συνειδητό, αναγνωρίζοντας τα συναισθήματά τους, αλλά και να τους προτρέψουμε να τα απολαύσουν. Να τους κινητοποιήσουμε να σηκωθούν από μια \"ασυνείδητη προκρούστια κλίνη, όπου ξαπλώνει ο αδύναμος εαυτός τους, ενώ ένα σαδιστικό υπερεγώ αναλαμβάνει τον ρόλο του τιμωρού\"69. Η βίωση ότι κάποιος μπορεί να ικανοποιείται από μια σαδιστική φαντασίωση ή ν\' ανακουφίζεται από το θρήνο και όχι απλά να παραδεχτεί πως νιώθει οργισμένος ή λυπημένος, είναι μια κατάκτηση γι\' αυτούς38. Αυτή η συναισθηματική ειλικρίνεια θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει να βιώνεται μέσα από τη θεραπευτική σχέση, σαν επαναλαμβανόμενη εμπειρία. Μέσω ενός γνήσιου και αυθεντικού θεραπευτή, με σεβασμό και όχι κτητική σχέση θερμότητας με τον άρρωστο (non possessive warmth) -κάτι που τόσο πολύ έχει λείψει από την παιδική ηλικία των περισσοτέρων ασθενών μας68.

----------


## GreenPeyote

κάποια σχέση θα έχει με το παρελθόν αλλά όχι με τη μορφή μίας συγκεκριμένης εμπειρίας...

----------


## carrie

εμενα αυτα τα ψυχαναλυτικα μου ακουγονται λιγο, πως να το πω... σαν να θες να φας ενα γιουβαρλακι, και το χωριζεις σε μικρα μικρα κομματακια ξεχωριζοντας τους κοκκους του ρυζιου και τον κιμα, και ανατρεχοντας στους τροπους καλλιεργειας του ρυζιου και της πολτοποιησης του κιμα.
Καλα τα ειπε ο παππους Φρουντ, ειναι ο μπαμπας της ψυχαναλυσης, αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ολα αυτα που ειπε, ηταν σωστα. Και παλι, και να ειναι σωστα ολα, δεν ειναι χρηστικα στην αντιμετωπιση των προβληματων, στο να ψαξεις να βρεις τις αιτιες, ισως είναι αλλα θελει και παλι κριτικη σκεψη. Αλλιως θα διαβαζαμε που οφειλεται ο ψυχαναγκασμος και θα θεραπευομασταν τσακ μπαμ.

----------


## water

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> σαν να θες να φας ενα γιουβαρλακι, και το χωριζεις σε μικρα μικρα κομματακια ξεχωριζοντας τους κοκκους του ρυζιου και τον κιμα, και ανατρεχοντας στους τροπους καλλιεργειας του ρυζιου και της πολτοποιησης του κιμα.


:P 
:P

----------


## Kleiw

Ο στόχος είναι η ζωή , η δράση . Και εσύ βυθίζεσαι όλο και περισσότερο στην απραξία . Ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει στο να καταλάβεις κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου , η τάξη θα σε βοηθήσει να νοιώθεις καλά στο περιβάλλον σου , αλλα τίποτα απο αυτά δεν θα σε βοηθήσει να ζήσεις , να δράσεις , αν ο ίδιος δεν το πάρεις απόφαση .

Είναι σαν να θέλεις να γίνεις πρωταθλητής και σπαταλάς τα καλύτερα σου χρόνια να διαβάζεις για τον πρωταθλητισμό , κάνοντας μηδενική δραστηριότητα .
Καταλήγεις να ξέρεις πολλά για τον πρωταθλητισμό , αλλα εχεις γίνει τόσο λαπάς που δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου .

Ομοια θα καταλήξεις να ξέρεις τα πάντα για την διαταραχή και τέλος . Αυτό θέλεις ?

Στο τέλος θα ταυτίσεις τον εαυτό σου με την διαταραχή και δεν θα βλέπεις οτι μπορείς να υπάρξεις και αλλιώς . 
Ο άνθρωπος αλλάζει ............... 
Αυτο που παρατηρείς είναι το παρελθόν και η μούχλα που μαζευεται απο την απραξία ........... 
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος που παρατηρείς μπορεί να είναι πολύ διαφορετικός , οσο διαφορετικός δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς αυτή τη στιγμή ......... 
Μην αφήνεις όμως τον χρόνο να περνάει !!!!!!!! 
Υπάρχει το εδώ και τώρα , η κάθε στιγμή ......... Η ανάλυση αφορά το παρελθόν , η φαντασία το μέλλον και η δράση το παρόν . Βρές μια ισορροπία και μην αρνείσαι το παρόν , γιατί η ζωή σου δεν τελειώσε εδω , για να είσαι απλός παρατηρητής .

----------


## GreenPeyote

Eυχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! Δεν ξέρω , είναι μπέρδεμα. μάλλον καλά τα λέτε... Τα καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ αυτά από τη μία αλλά σαν να μην θέλω να ξεκολλήσω τί να πώ.
Σήμερα είχα συνεδρία με το γιατρό και μου έλεγε πάλι τα ίδια. Οτι όταν είμαι κλεισμένος στο σπίτι νιώθω σαν τον καίσαρα, σαν βασιλιάς. Οτι δεν δέχομαι μέσα μου οτι υποφέρω και οτι έχω αδυναμίες . Πιστεύω οτι είμαι τέλεια όταν είμαι σπίτι μόνος μου αλλά με το παραμικρό καταρρίπτεται αυτή η εικόνα.Δεν κρατάω μέσα μου τα συναισθήματα αδυναμίας, φόβου , στεναχώριας και όλα όσα θεωρώ δυσάρεστα και οτι χαλάνε την εικόνα της τελειότητας και της υπερδύναμης που τόσο μ αρέσει να νιώθω.
Σαν δηλαδή να μην παραδέχομαι οτι έχω φόβο , ανασφάλειες , αδυναμίες και άλλα που τα θεωρώ ελαττώματα για την θειική εικόνα που θέλω να έχω. όπως επίσης κακία, ζήλεια, διαστροφές, ομοφυλοφιλικά συναισθήματα. Σαν υποσυνείδητα να μην τα θέλω αυτά , να τα πετάω γιατί θεωρώ οτι είναι κηλίδες .
Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει τί είναι αυτά όλα, ίσως πρέπει να είσαι ψυχολόγος για να τα καταλάβεις.
Στην πραγματικότητα δλδ οτι νιώθω τόσο εύθραστος και αδύναμος και φοβισμένος που δεν το αντέχω και αντί αυτού με ένα μαγικό τρόπο (όπως ξέρω γω τα παιδιά που λένε είμαι ο σουπερμαν)
λειτουργεί ένας μηχανισμός μέσα μου που τα βγάζει αυτά και στη θέση τους βάζει τα ακριβώς αντίστροφα. 
Εγώ δλδ νιώθω σαν θεός με έναν πλασματικό τρόπο και δεν θέλω με τίποτα να χάσω αυτή την αίσθηση, έστω και τη πλασματική γιατί αντλώ ικανοπποίηση. Μπορεί να φοβάμαι να ανοίξω ακόμα και τη κουρτίνα μην τυχόν και με δούν αλλά δεν το βλέπω το φόβο, θέλω να βλέπω οτι είμαι σουπερ ατρόμητος κ.τ.λ. 
Αυτά όλα μου τα λέει ο γιατρός αλλά εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι νομίζω.Αντιδράω και τα πετάω κι αυτά που μου λέει. Λέω οτι είναι μλκίες ξέρω γω. Τί να πω δεν θέλω να δεχτώ με τπτ τα συναισθήματά μου? με έχουν τρομάξει?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Και αυτού του γιατρού και τί δεν του χω πεί. 
Σήμερα του είπα οτι είναι χοντροκώλης ρέμπελος και οτι δεν ξέρει τί λέει. Οτι θα ψάξω να βρώ άλλον γιατρό και οτι μου λέει μαλακίες. Άλλες φορές του λέω οτι θα του ρίξω μία και θα τον ξαπλώσω, οτι θα απαγάγω τη γυναίκα του και θα τη βιάσω, οτι ο πατέρας του είναι λάκης και η μάνα του *******, οτι θές του χω πεί. 
Αλλά τον υπεραγαπάω και δεν τα λέω με κακία τα λέω σαν εμμονές.όταν τα λέω τρέμω από το φόβο μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην τα πώ. Δεν είμαι τέτοιος χαρακτήρας νομίζω που να λέει τέτοια αλλά μου βγαίνει μία εμμονή να του λέω τέτοια γι\' αυτό δεν θυμώνει...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by GreenPeyote_ 
> Αυτά όλα μου τα λέει ο γιατρός αλλά εγώ δεν τα δέχομαι νομίζω.Αντιδράω και τα πετάω κι αυτά που μου λέει. Λέω οτι είναι μλκίες ξέρω γω. Τί να πω δεν θέλω να δεχτώ με τπτ τα συναισθήματά μου? με έχουν τρομάξει?


Eσυ περα απο ολους κ ολα(γιατρος,αρθρα,βιβλια,δι αγνωσεις..)πως νιωθεις?πως κρινεις τον εαυτο σου,την κατασταση κ το προβλημα κ τι θες να καταφερεις?

----------


## GreenPeyote

ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω. Σαν τό μυαλό μου να έχει ακινητοποιηθεί, να μην κάνει σκέψεις. Νιώθω οτι είμαι στο σωστό δρόμο με τη ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω και οτι είναι ζήτημα χρόνου να γίνει αυτή η αλλαγή που θέλω. Αλλά δεν ξέρω τί να κάνω για να βοηθήσω κι εγώ προς αυτή τη κατεύθυνση. Το μόνο που νιώθω οτι μπορώ να κάνω είναι να πηγαίνω στη ψυχοθεραπεία και οτι θα \'ρθει από μόνο του. Τί να πώ, ενώ δεν θέλω να πιστεύω στη μοίρα σαν σε αυτό το θέμα να νιώθω οτι έίμαι παραδομένος και περιμένω τη μοίρα.
Από την άλλη σαν να αισθάνομαι οτι δεν θέλω να ξεκολλήσω.Σαν να λέω \"λίγο ακόμα\" , οτι εντάξει θα αλλάξω αλλά όχι τώρα. Τί να πώ ρε γμτ τόσο τρέλα?

----------


## Arsi

Οχι τι σκεφτεσαι αλλα τι νιωθεις(χαρα,λυπη,απελπισι ...κ.λ.π.).Γιατι δε θες ν\'αλλαξεις?Σκεψου κατι πολυ μικρο που θες ν αλλαξεις-αν υπαρχει κ μετα το συζηταμε.Τι κερδιζεις κ τι χανεις που δεν αλλαζεις?που γερνει η ζυγαρια?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Το ξέρω οτι θα χάνω τα πάντα που δεν αλλάζω αλλά δεν μπορώ. ίσως φοβάμαι, τρέμω τόσο πολύ που ούτε να δώ τον εαυτό μου έξω από αυτή τη κατάσταση δεν μπορώ. Νομίζω πως τρέμω να ζήσω.
Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις και κολλάει το μυαλό μου και επαναλαμβάνει τις λέξεις 100 φορές σαν να μην μπορώ να καταλάβω, σαν να είναι κινέζικα. Δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω στο τί νιώθω.Νιώθω μία πίεση από τα συναισθήματα αλλά δεν μου μιλάνε. Σαν να έχω τσακωθεί με τα συναισθήματά μου και να μην μιλάμε...

----------


## carrie

Να τους πεις οτι δεν εισαι πια θυμωμενος μαζι τους, οτι μπορεις πια να τα ελεγχεις, και να αρχισουν να βγαινουν σιγα σιγα απο το μπαουλο... Επειδη εχεις παγωσει τα συναισθηματα, το κενο αυτο ερχεται να το αναπληρωσει η σκεψη, κι επειδη εχει ξεπερεασει το οριο φτανει στην υπερβολη και δημιουργει προβληματα...λεω μια εκδοχη...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by GreenPeyote_
> Το ξέρω οτι θα χάνω τα πάντα που δεν αλλάζω αλλά δεν μπορώ. ίσως φοβαμαι,τρεμω τοσο πολυ που ούτε να δώ τον εαυτό μου έξω από αυτή τη κατάσταση δεν μπορώ. Νομίζω πως τρεμω να ζήσω.
> Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφεις και κολλάει το μυαλό μου και επαναλαμβάνει τις λέξεις 100 φορές σαν να μην μπορώ να καταλάβω, σαν να είναι κινέζικα. Δεν ξέρω να απαντήσω στο τί νιώθω.Νιωθω μια πιεση από τα συναισθήματα αλλά δεν μου μιλάνε. Σαν να έχω τσακωθεί με τα συναισθήματά μου και να μην μιλάμε...


Ειδες που δεν ειναι κ πολυ κινεζικα κ οτι σου μιλανε απλα δεν τα προσεχεις?δωστα λιγη περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον κ θα σου μιλησουν κ αλλο!!

----------


## carrie

Τα εχει πλακωσει ολα ο φοβος και δεν τα αφηνει να βγουν εγω αυτο καταλαβα

----------


## Arsi

Mα carrie ο greenpeyote δεν εντοπιζει καν αυτον τον τρομερο φοβο!!Λεει πως δεν ξερει ν\'απαντησει καθολου στο τι νιωθει...Κ ομως απανταει κ δεν το καταλαβαινει!Αν αρχισει να παρατηρει τα συναισθηματα του θα ρθουν κ αλλα...Αν υπαρχει π.χ.ενα ατομο κ το γραφουμε διαρκως,δεν το βλεπουμε καν δε θα παρεξηγηθει κ δε θα μας μιλαει κ αυτο σταδιακα?Καπως ετσι εχει να κανει κ ο \'τσακωμος\' σου greenpeyote πιστευω.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Παρόμοια πράγματα με αυτά που λέτε arsi και tsifti πρέπει να έχω κι εγώ. Λέω \"πρέπει\" γιατί δεν μπορώ να τα ταυτοποιήσω με βεβαιότητα μέσα μου τα συναισθήματα. Σαν να μου κρύβονται γι αυτό χρησιμοποιώ μάλλον συνέχεια λέξεις όπως \"μάλλον\", \"πρέπει\", \"νομίζω\", \"σκέφτομαι\", \"ίσως\", \"μπορεί\" κ.τ.λ.
Μάλλον φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους κι εγώ όπως είπε η arsi. Έχω την αίσθηση οτι εμφανίζω έναν ψεύτικο εαυτό , προσαρμοσμένο ωστε να μην θίγονται αυτά που με τρομάζουν. 
Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορεί να θέτω σε οτι λέω την αμφιβολία επειδή φοβάμαι να εκφράσω την αποψή μου. Μπορεί δλδ να είναι και περισσότεροι από ένας οι λόγοι.
Νομίζω πώς φοβάμαι και να συμμετέχω σε αυτό το φορουμ, να λέω την αποψή μου. Σαν να φοβάμαι οτι κάποια στιγμή θα έρθω αντιμέτωπος με κάποιους που είναι άντρακλες ενώ εγώ μπορεί να νιώθω σαν κοριτσάκι αδύναμος και φοβισμένος και οτι θα ξευτιλιστώ, οτι δεν μπορώ να τα βάλω μαζί τους.
Μπορεί απ\' την άλλη να νιώθω οτι δεν αξίζω να δώσετε προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον και αγάπη σε μένα ίσως επειδή νιώθω πολύ κακός άνθρωπος και κατά κάποιο τρόπο \"καταραμένος\". Οτι έχω δικάσει τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό να βρίσκεται σε δεσμά αιώνιας σκλαβιάς για όλες αυτές τις κακές σκέψεις και φαντασιωσεις που κάνει. Με τις εμμονές τάξης και καθαριότητας μπορεί να εκτοίω την ποινή μου.
Αυτά όλα νομίζω πως βγαίνουν στα πάντα, και σε αυτά που γράφω. Τώρα σκέφτομαι οτι φοβάμαι που γράφω στο τοπικ σου αρσι και οτι θα μου την πείς και θα με ξευτιλίσεις αλλά ούτε και αυτό το συναίσθημα το νιώθω με σιγουριά.
Έχω την αίσθηση οτι φοβάμαι την επαφή μα τους ανθρώπους , την τρυφερότητα , την αγάπη. Μάλλον τα συναισθήματα τα ανάλογα δλδ φοβάμαι. Και αντ αυτού εμφανίζομαι αντιδραστικός και απόμακρος και επιθετικός ίσως με έναν πολύ συγκαλημμένο τρόπο.Σαν να έχω συνεχώς μία ασπίδα και μία πανοπλία απέναντι σε όλους. Σαν να είμαι συνεχώς σε ετοιμότητα.
Τώρα σκέφτομαι και το οτι επέλεξα να πώ αυτά στο θέμα σου αρσι και όχι στο δικό μου μπορεί να έχει να κάνει με το οτι νιώθω οτι δεν αξίζω να τα γράψω στο θέμα μου ώστε να περάσουν απαρατήρητα, ή να βγάζουν μία επιθέτικότητα απέναντί σου ώστε να τσακωθούμε -είπα πρίν οτι φοβάμαι μήπως τσακωθώ με κάποιον οπότε αυτό είναι αντικρουόμενο ετσι? Από την άλλη όμως σαν να επιζητώ να τσακωθώ με κάποιον. Σαν να θέλω να λογομαχήσω και να τσακωθώ με κάποιον παρόλλο ποθ μάλλον το τρέμω αυτό. Κάτι σαν σαδισμός... Πάντως ζητάω την επιείκιά σου αρσι για την παρέμβαση αυτή αν θύμωσες 
Και αυτό που είπα στο τέλος σαν να είναι κάπως υποτιμητικό για τον εαυτό μου σκέφτομαι...Αλλά μπορεί να είναι το αντίθετο, να τρέμω τόσο πολύ να ζητήσω συγνώμη από κάποιον επειδή το νιώθω ξερω γω φλώρικο και υποτιμητικό. Οτι το να ζητάς συγνώμη εκφράζει μία κατωτερότητα και αδυναμία... Μάλλον επειδή δεν μου μιλάνε τα αντίστοιχα συναισθήματα προσπαθώ μηχανικά και με τη σκέψη να τα ικανοποιήσω.Έτσι τα λέω και τα εκφράζω στην μέγιστη μορφή τους σαν μην μπορώ να βρώ μία μέση λύση που να ικανοποιούνται όλα. Πάντως συγνώμη αρσι για το μακροσκελές μήνυμά μου αν και αυτό το λέω περισσότερο νοητικά και δεν το νιώθω. 
τεσπα θα μπορούσα να γράφω κατεβατά ολόκληρα στο ίδιο στύλ για το τί νομίζω πώς νιώθω τώρα( αν και μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο που τα εξομολογούμαι αυτά-ίσως βέβαια αυτό να είναι και ένας άλλος λόγος που το κάνω, για να δείξω δλδ πόσο θαραλλέος και ατρόμητος είμαι και οτι κάνω έναν άθλο) όπως θα μπορούσα να μιλάω με τις ώρες στο ψυχοθεραπευτή μου

----------


## GreenPeyote

Έκανα copy και paste αυτό που έγραψα στο θέμα της arsi για να το συζητήσουμε εδώ όποιος θέλει. Σκεφτόμουνα συνέχεια, τώρα να το αφήσω στο θέμα της αρσι? να το βάλω μονο στο δικό μου θέμα? τελικά ας το αφήσω και στα δυο :)

----------


## carrie

Ολοι εχουμε εναν κακο εαυτο, απλα αμα θες να τον νικησεις πρεπει να τον αντιμετωπισεις, και οχι να τον συγκαλυπτεις! λογικο δεν ακουγεται? Εγω πιστευω οτι η επιθετικοτητα σου (του στυλ να θεωρεις τις γυναικες πουτανες κτλ κτλ) ειναι συγκαλυμμενη σεξουαλικοτητα, οπως θα ελεγε ο Φρουντ, την οποια εχεις απωθησει γιατι θεωρεις οτι ειναι \"κακο πραμα\" ή γιατι θα σε βγαλει απο τη βολεψη της απραξιας, και ενεχει κινδυνους (χυλόπιτα, χωρισμους κτλ κτλ)! δηλαδη, αρνεισαι το δανειο της ζωης για να γλιτωσεις το χρεος του θανατου που λεγαμε! :P ;)

Τωρα τα μελεταμε, ολα αυτα, τα αναλυουμε, αλλα σου κανει καλο?

Μπορεις επισης να μου απαντησεις σε μια ερωτησουλα? Πως και που θα ηθελες να εισαι σε 3 χρονια απο τωρα?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Έχεις δίκιο, σωστά πρέπει να είναι όλα αυτά και με τη λογική και εγώ τα καταλαβαίνω αλλά αυτό το σφίξιμο, ο τρόμος , η πίεση η εσωτερική και δεν ξέρω και γώ πώς να την εκφράσω δεν βλέπω να υποχωρεί. 
Μόνο όταν κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και μιλάω με τον γιατρό νιώθω την εσωτερική απελευθέρωση , την αλήθεια και το γέμισμα το συναισθηματικό. όταν φεύγω από τη θεραπεία υποχωρεί και στο τέλος μένει το \"σφίξιμο\" και ένα τεράστιο ερωτηματικό.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί τα λέω όλα αυτά , δεν ξέρω αν περιμένω συμβουλές ή στήριξη ( εκτός και αν φοβάμαι να νιώσω το πρόβλημά μου , να νιώσω δλδ αδυναμία).
Νομίζω οτι μου κάνει καλό και μόνο που τα λέω αυτά , τα εξομολογούμαι, σαν ένα είδος ψυχιθεραπείας αλλά με πολύ πιό ήπια αποτελέσματα από την αληθινή ψυχοθεραπεία... Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι και ιδέα μου, απλώς να θέλω να συνεχίσω τη ψυχοθεραπεία και στο φόρουμ αυτό.

Δεν κάνω καμία σκέψη για το μέλλον νομίζω, ούτε για το πού θα θέλω να είμαι σε ένα μήνα... Σαν όλη μου η ύπαρξη να αφοσιώνεται στο τώρα και να μην θέλει να ξεκολλήσει

----------


## Arsi

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μου δινεις την αισθηση οτι δε θες να βοηθηθεις,αλλα να διαιωνιζεις μια κατασταση.Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω τι κερδιζεις απ\'αυτη την κατασταση(στο ξαναρωτησα)αλλα μαλλον δεν ωφελει γιατι σε βλεπω να μη θες να ξεκολησεις οπως λες.Παντως αν δε θες δε γινεται τιποτα!

----------


## GreenPeyote

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά, δεν το κάνω με τη θέλησή μου. Κι ο γιατρός αυτό μου λέει , οτι δεν θέλω να ξεκολλήσω... Οτι αρκούμαι με το παγωτάκι μου και δεν μπορώ να δω την παγωτομηχανή που υπάρχει δίπλα...\\
Δεν μπορώ να δώ πόσο πιό ωραία είναι η άλλη κατάσταση...

----------


## Arsi

Με τη θεληση σου το κανεις,δεν τα κινει αλλος τα δικα σου νηματα...Κ στο γιατρο με τη θεληση σου πας,κ δω με τη θεληση σου γραφεις ..κ.λ.π.απλα σ\'αρεσει για καποιο λογο εδω που εισαι.Δε χρειαζεται να δεις μια αλλη κατασταση για ναθες να φυγεις απο καποια που δε σου αρεσει....

----------


## carrie

Προσπαθησε να παρατεινεισ το συναισθημα που εχεις και μετα την ψυχοθεραπεια..στην αρχη 5 λεπτα, μετα 20, μετα μια ωρα, 5 ωρες και δες πως αυτο επηρεαζει τη ζωη σου και τις πραξεις σου.. πιστευεις ειναι εφικτο?

----------


## carrie

Επισης, να πεις στον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου οτι φοβασαι ότι αμα παρεις τα ματια σου απο το παγωτακι για να δεις την παγωτομηχανη: α) φοβασαι οτι θα σου κλεψουν το παγωτακι, β) φοβασαι οτι η παγωτομηχανη θα ειναι τελικα χειροτερη απο το παγωτακι, γιατι το παγωτακι, το εχεις, το ξερεις, ενω την παγωτομηχανη οχι ασε που θελει και κοπο αφου το ενα το εχεις το αλλο πρεπει να πας να το βρεις, γ) φοβασαι οτι θα πεσει κεραυνος να σε καψει που τολμησες να θελησεις κατι καλυτερο απο το παγωτακι σου γιατι η παγωτομηχανη δε σου αξιζει η θα τιμωρηθεις ως αχαριστος και ετσι γ) δε θα εχεις ουτε παγωτακι ουτε παγωτομηχανη. 

Με το να σου λεει ο ψυχοθεραπευτης σου δες την παγωτομηχανη δεν κανει τιποτα, γιατι εχεις πολυ γερες αντιστασεις (τις παραπανω). Αυτες πρεπει να επιλυσει, οχι να σε παρει σωνει και καλα και να σε βαλει μες στην παγωτομηχανη (αν και αυτο μπορει να ηταν καλη ιδεα :P)

----------


## GreenPeyote

Παιδιά τα λέτε γαμάτα!!! :)
καλά πώς τα καταλαβαίνετε? μου άρεσε πολύ η άποψη της carrie για τους λόγους που δεν αλλάζω...
sorry που δεν μπορώ να πώ περισσότερα αλλά έχω συνεδρία και πρέπει να φύγω.Ευχαριστώ πάντως πολύ (τώρα σκέφτομαι ποιά να πώ πρώτη μήπως η άλλη παραξηγηθεί :) ) τεσπα θα σκεφτώ αυτά που είπατε και θα ξαναμιλήσουμε

----------


## niht

GreenPeyote γειά σου κι απο μένα.!
Διάβασα απο την αρχή όλα αυτά που σε απασχολουν καθώς και τις πολυ ευστοχες τοποθετίσεις ολων αυτών που συμμετειχαν σε αυτη την τοσο αληθινή και ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗ συζήτη και θα ηθελα αν μου επιτρεπεις να συμμετεχω λεγοντας σου πως πρεπει κατ΄αρχας να ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙΣ.Μεσα σου υπαρχει συνεχως μια ΕΝΤΑΣΗ.
Κατσε σε μια πολυθρόνα χαλαρα και παιρνε αργες βαθιες ανασες ενω συγχρονως προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις ολους τους μυες του σωματος σου.ΟΛΟΥΣ.Ξεκινα απο τα ποδια και ανεβενε προς τα πανω μεχρει να χαλαρωσεις και τους μυες του προσωπου σου .Νιωσε την πληρη χαλαρωση και το μεγαλειο της.απολαυσε τον αερα που εισπνεεις και καθως εκπνεεις βγαζε απο μεσα σου οτι βρώμικο και μαυρο υπαρχει.Ναι οντως εισαι κατι θεϊκο .Ολοι ειμαστε.οι περισοτεροι ομως δεν το ξερουν.ειμαστε μερος της συμπαντικης δυναμης και εχουμε πολλες δυνατοτητες.Εσυ ξερεις οτι εχεις αυτη τη δυναμη και γιαυτο εσθανεσαι ξεχωριστος.και εισαι αφου πολυ λιγοι εχουν αυτη την γνωση.Εισαι ομως σε Μεγαλη ψυχολογικη ενταση και ταραζεις συνεχως τα νερα μεσα στο μυαλο σου και στην ψυχη σου με της αρνητικες σκεψεις λες και μονο εσυ μπορεις να εισαι τοσο καχυποπτος τοσο ανασφαλεις τοσο ακραιος τοσο μπερδεμενος τοσο μονος τοσο ηλιθιος και τοσο πανεξυπνος μαζι τοσο διαφορετικος κτλ....
ΗΡΕΜΙΣΕ!Γινε και λιγο τεμπελης εχει κι αυτο την πλακα του!απολαυσε την ηρεμια .μην σκεφτεσε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.Πετα με τις κλωτσιες οτι δισαρεστο παει να μπει στο κεφαλι σου .οι ασχημες σκεψεις ειναι μια συνηθεια και σου κανουν το μυαλο σου οτι αυτες γουσταρουν.να σαι σε εγριγορσημονο για να του κλεινεις την πορτα και να επιτρεπεις την εισοδο μονο σε ευχαριστες.ευχαριστες και στηρες.γιατι μπορει μια ευχαριστη να σου γενησει μια δυσαρεστη και να πεις απο που ξεφυτρωσε τωρα αυτη!αρα μαπα το καρπουζι και αυτη η μεθοδος.Ολα θελουν μεθοδικοτητα και εξυπναδα.Θελει εξυπναδα και πονηρια για να διαχειρηστουμε το εαυτο μας.να τον καλοπιανουμε να τον φροντιζουμε να τον ενθαρινουμε αλλα να οτα παει να μας σαμποταρει τον σαμποταρουμε εμεις πρωτοι αφου δεν προκειτε να ανοιξουμε την πορτα μα ς στις αρνητικες σκεψεις.ατικατεστισε τες με οτιδηποτε αλλο.οτιδηποτε.οδο χαζο και ριχο και αν ειναι.αρκει να γεμισε το κενο για να μην υπαρχει χορος για τιποτα κακο.εχεις εθηστει στις αρνητικες σκεψεις και οπως το ναρκωτικο ενο ξερεις οτι σου κανει κακο και σε σκωτωνει απο την αλλη νιωθεις οτι δεν μπορεις χωρις αυτο.

----------


## niht

Να γεμιζεις συνεχως το μυαλο σου με τα τοσο θετικα οπως ηΥΓΕΙΑ σου , ο εαυτος σου ,το σπιτακι σου ,η πανεμορφη χωρα σου κτλ.Μην περνας ολα τα πραγματα απο μεγενθετικο φακο.μην ασχολησε τοσο.ενα κλοκ ειναι στο μυαλο.ενας διακοπτης .Γυρισε τον.ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ.Μην απογοητευεσε.Δεν εχεις ζησει τα χειροτερα και δεν εχεις υπομονη.αλλα πως αφου αυτη η συνεχεις ενταση εχει τον πρωτο ρολο μεσα σου.Γιαυτο πρεπει να μαθεις στον εαυτο σου να Χαλαρωνει και να μην ειναι στην τσιτα για απολυτως τιποτα.τιποτα να μην αφηνεις να ταραζει την ηρεμη λιμνουλα που θα υπαρχει μεσα σου.στην αρχη οι προσπαθειες θα ειναι συνηδητες και δισκολα θα τα καταφερνεις αλλα στο τελος θα σου γινει συνηθεια να σκεφτεσε θετικα η τουλαχιστον ουδετερα χωρις να σε πνιγουν αυτες οι ηλιθιες σκεψεις που σε εχουν βασανισει τοσο.μην το επιτρεπεις αλλο.παρτο εγωηστικα.το δικο σου θα γινει.δεν θα αφησεις αυτες τις ηλιθιες σκεψεις να σε κανουν οτι θελουν.Πες ¨ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΑΡΒΟΥΝΟΟΟ!!¨ (ετσι για να γελασουμε και λιγο).Και δραστιριοποιησου κανε πραγματα χωρις να το σκεφτεσαι αν θα σου αρεσει και πως θα το κανεις και θα τα καταφερω ?εδω καλυτερα δεν ειμαι?ΟΧΙ.Μην δινεις στον εαυτο σου το περιθωριο να σκεφτει.Θα κανεις πραγματα γιατι ετσι πρεπει τελεια και παυλα.αλλα θα τα κανεις οπως σου βγενει και οπω εσυ κρινεις.

----------


## niht

Ετσι ειναι η ζωη .δεν ειναι ευκολη και δεν χρειαζετε να τη δυσκολευουμε κι αλλο.Ηζωη ειναι η ιδια για ολους .ο τροπος που επιλεγει να την αντιμετωπιζει ο καθενας μονο διαφερει.
και αυτος ο ψυχολογος που πηγαινεις μην νωμιζεις (η μαλλον μην εισαι σιγουρος)οτι ειναι απολυτα ισοροπημενος μεσα του ή οτι ειναι ευτιχισμενος αι ικανοποιημενος απο τη ζωη.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει και αυτος τα ψυχολογικα του.ολος ο κοσμος εχει .μηπως νωμιζεις πως μονο εσυ εισαι τοοσοο νοημον που μπορεις να τα αναλυεις ολα τοοοοσο πολυ ?ο περισσοτερος νοημον κοσμος εχει αναρωτηθει πολες φορες αυτα που εσυ αναρωτιεσε και που νωμιζεις πως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικα.απλα ολοι καποια στιγμη κουραζομαστε και την κανουμε με ελαφρα απο την τοσο ψυχοφθορα ταση να τα πολυαναλιουμε ολο τοοοσο πολυ.εισαι απλα ενα ανυσηχο πνευμα .δαμασε τις σκεψεις σου.κανε αυτο το δωρο στον εαυτο σου.ολος (σχεδον)ο κοσμος υποφερει δεν εισαι μονοσ σου βρε χαζο!υπομονη θελει.ποιος σου ειπε οτι η ζωη ειναι ευκολη και ευχαριστη παντα?λιγες ειναι η φορες που ειναι πραγματικα ευχαριστη.συνηθως ειναι κατι ουδετερο.μην ψαχνεις λοιπον κατι το μεγαλιωδες .ετσι ειναι η ζωη πεζη ,γριζα με καποιες πολυγρομ,ες πινελιες που και που.ολοι σηκωνουμε τον δικο μας σταυρο.Και το αν ο δοκος σου ειναι πιο βαρης απο των αλλων αυτο δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις.εσυ αυτοκαταστρεφεσε κλεισμενος στο κουκουλι σου αλλοι αυτοκαταστρεφονται καπως αλλιως ο καθενα ς οπως εχει μαθει και οπως βολευετε.καποιοι εχουν το προτερημα να προσποιουνται πως ολα βαινουν καλα (ενω δεν υσχιει )και καποιοι οχι.με τον καιρο συνηθηζεις και αποδεχεσε τη ζωη ετσι οπως ειναι.οπως ενα ανοστο φαγητο που δεν μπορεις να το φας με τιποτα στην αρχη και στη συνεχεια σου αρεσει και το τρως ακομα και με ευχαριστηση.

----------


## carrie

well done niht

----------


## niht

Σ΄ευχαριστω carrie.
Kαληνύχτα.

----------


## GreenPeyote

Αγαπητή niht, σ\' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μηνυμά σου, φυσικά και μπορείς να συμμετέχεις και χάρηκα πολύ για την άποψή σου... 
Όταν διάβασα στην αρχή αυτό που είπες να χαλαρώσω σε μία πολυθρόνα με έπιασε ταχυπαλμία, δεν ξέρω γιατί. Όντως όλοι οι μύες του σωματός μου πρέπει να είναι σε ένταση, σαν να είμαι διαρκώς σφιγμένος και σε \"ετοιμότητα\". Προσπάθησα να κάνω αυτό που είπες αλλά δεν είδα να χαλαρώνω... Αυτό το σφίξιμο και η ένταση πρέπει να έχει πολύ βαθιές ρίζες, οτι και να κάνω έχω την αίσθηση οτι δεν φεύγει, ίσως μόνο όταν κοιμάμαι.
Πρέπει να πώ οτι τα περισσότερα που έγραψες δεν τα κατάλαβα, δεν ξέρω γιατί σαν να μην λειτουργεί το μυαλό μου, σαν να έχει αδρανοποιηθεί από το φόβο. Αυτές οι συμβουλές που μου έδωσες νιώθω οτι δεν είναι για μένα, οτι δεν μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν. Ίσως καλά τα λές αλλά δεν βλέπω να μπορώ να τα κάνω αυτά και να τα καταλάβω.
Αυτά που μου έκαναν αίσθηση και τα κατάλαβα από αυτά που είπες είναι τα παρακάτω:

\"λες και μονο εσυ μπορεις να εισαι τοσο καχυποπτος τοσο ανασφαλεις τοσο ακραιος τοσο μπερδεμενος τοσο μονος τοσο ηλιθιος και τοσο πανεξυπνος μαζι τοσο διαφορετικος κτλ....\"

\"και αυτος ο ψυχολογος που πηγαινεις μην νωμιζεις (η μαλλον μην εισαι σιγουρος)οτι ειναι απολυτα ισοροπημενος μεσα του ή οτι ειναι ευτιχισμενος αι ικανοποιημενος απο τη ζωη.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει και αυτος τα ψυχολογικα του.ολος ο κοσμος εχει .μηπως νωμιζεις πως μονο εσυ εισαι τοοσοο νοημον που μπορεις να τα αναλυεις ολα τοοοοσο πολυ ?ο περισσοτερος νοημον κοσμος εχει αναρωτηθει πολες φορες αυτα που εσυ αναρωτιεσε και που νωμιζεις πως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικα\"

Τα παραπάνω ένιωσα οτι μου ταιριάζουν, οτι έχω μία τέτοια αίσθηση μοναδικότητας , οτι οι άλλοι δεν έχουν παρόμοια συναισθήματα κ.τ.λ.

Τί να πώ ρε παιδιά , δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται... Σήμερα στη συνεδρία που είχα μου είπε ο γιατρός οτι δεν είναι παγωτάκι αυτό που έχω αλλά μία σταγονίτσα παγωτού σε ένα κουτάλι και νομίζω οτι είναι κάτι το φοβερό. Μου είπε οτι δεν γίνεται όλο αυτό συνειδητά. Οτι δεν την συντηρώ αυτή τη κατάσταση συνειδητά αλλά οτι βάζω κι εγώ το χεράκι μου...
Όταν μου το λέει αυτό νιώθω θυμό και αντίδραση, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς γίνεται αυτό. Πώς μπορώ εγώ να συναινώ σε όλη αυτή τη πίκρα που βιώνω...Μου λέει προτιμάς να το παίζεις παρά να κάνεις έρωτα με γυναίκα, να σου δίνουν λεφτά οι γονείς σου παρά να βγάζεις τα δικά σου, να μένεις στο σπίτι παρά να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα.Δεν μπορείς να δείς
μου λέει πόσο πιό ωραία είναι η άλλη κατάσταση. Θές μου λέει να σε πάρει κάποιος με το ζόρι -εγώ ή το χέρι του Θεού- και να σε αλλάξει. Εγώ θυμώνω και του λέω οτι για όλα αυτά δεν υπάρχουν φόβοι που με κρατάνε? Και μου λέει οτι υπάρχουν πολλοι φόβοι που παρεμβάλλονται. Ε τότε του λέω πώς λέτε οτι το θέλω όλο αυτό? Ή φοβάμαι ή το θέλω....Δεν συμβιβάζονται και τα δύο. Και όταν του λέω αυτό δεν απαντάει και τσαντίζομαι.
Παράδειγμα μου λέει οτι προτιμάς να το παίζεις παρά να κάνεις έρωτα με μία γυναίκα. Και του λέω πως έχω κάνει έρωτα με γυναίκα , γιατί λοιπόν δεν βλέπω οτι είναι καλύτερο αυτό και να αλλάξω? Και μου λέει γιατί παρεμβάλλονται 1000 φόβοι ... Άρα του λέω δεν είναι οτι δεν θέλω αλλά οτι φοβάμαι... Τί να πώ δεν ξέρω , σας φαίνονται παράλογα αυτά που λέω?

----------


## carrie

Ζεις το καλυτερο δυνατο σεναριο που μπορεις να φανταστεις για τον εαυτο σου, οποτε ποιο ειναι το παραπονο σου τελικα? Αμα δεν ξερεις τι ακριβως θεσ να αλλαξεις, αμα δεν ονειρευεσαι, αμα δεν εχεις θεληση να κανεις κατι ή να ζησεις κατι, δε θα γινει κατι! Οποτε αυτο που θες αυτο γινεται. Εχεις πεισει τον εαυτο σου οτι αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο και το ασφαλεστερο για σενα. Οποτε τι θες απο τον ψυχιατρο? Κανακεμα. Ειναι αντικαταστατης των γυναικων και των φιλων. Ετσι: α) θα περασουν τα χρονια μεχρι να πεθανεις και μετα δεν εχει καμια σημασια τι εκανες τοσα χρονια σε αυτη τη ζωη, αφου δε θα θυμασαι πως εχεις ζησει και τι εκανες ουτε θα νιωθεις πια τιποτα (εκτος και αν υπαρχει μετα θανατον ζωή οποτε θα κανεις μια ανασκοπηση της ζωής σου απο εκει ψηλα και θα δεις οτι ενω ουτως ή αλλως καποτε θα πεθαινες, εσυ δεν τα εζησες πληρως τα χρονια που σου δοθηκαν, απο φοβο μην πεθανεις!!!!Ομως να ξερεις, αν πεθανεις, πριν πεθανεις, δε θα πεθανεις όταν πεθανεις!Οποτε, καλυτερα να εχεις ζησει πριν πεθανεις), ή β) θα γινει κανενα θαυμα (ολα ειναι πιθανα, αλλα πρεπει να τα θες κι εσυ, κι ο Ιησους στη Ναζαρετ όπου δεν τον πιστευανε δε μπορεσε να κανει πολλα θαυματα)

----------


## Kleiw

> _Originally posted by GreenPeyote_
> 
> \"λες και μονο εσυ μπορεις να εισαι τοσο καχυποπτος τοσο ανασφαλεις τοσο ακραιος τοσο μπερδεμενος τοσο μονος τοσο ηλιθιος και τοσο πανεξυπνος μαζι τοσο διαφορετικος κτλ....\"
> 
> \"και αυτος ο ψυχολογος που πηγαινεις μην νωμιζεις (η μαλλον μην εισαι σιγουρος)οτι ειναι απολυτα ισοροπημενος μεσα του ή οτι ειναι ευτιχισμενος αι ικανοποιημενος απο τη ζωη.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχει και αυτος τα ψυχολογικα του.ολος ο κοσμος εχει .μηπως νωμιζεις πως μονο εσυ εισαι τοοσοο νοημον που μπορεις να τα αναλυεις ολα τοοοοσο πολυ ?ο περισσοτερος νοημον κοσμος εχει αναρωτηθει πολες φορες αυτα που εσυ αναρωτιεσε και που νωμιζεις πως δεν ειναι φυσιολογικα\"
> 
> Τα παραπάνω ένιωσα οτι μου ταιριάζουν, οτι έχω μία τέτοια αίσθηση μοναδικότητας , οτι *οι άλλοι δεν έχουν παρόμοια συναισθήματα* κ.τ.λ.


Και όμως ........ έχουν !
Τα συναισθήματα μας εναλλάσσονται και χίλιες σκέψεις έρχονται στο λεπτό (σχήμα λόγου , δεν τις μέτρησα :P) Αλλα δεν τις δίνουμε τόση σημασία όσο εσύ . (Με την ένοια της υπερανάλυσης .)
Είναι φυσικό οταν πρόκειται να κάνεις κατι , να περνάνε χίλια απο το μυαλό σου και να νιώθεις και φόβο . Εσυ όμως επιλέγεις πόση σημασία θα δόσεις σε κάθε σου σκέψη .
Εχω κάνει κάποιες φορές πράγματα ενάντια στον φόβο μου , και ας έτρεμαν ακόμα και τα πόδια μου . Η θα τον αφήσεις να σε νικήσει ή θα νικήσεις εσύ ...............

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by GreenPeyote_
> ...... Ε τότε του λέω πώς λέτε οτι το θέλω όλο αυτό? Ή φοβάμαι ή το θέλω....Δεν συμβιβάζονται και τα δύο. Και όταν του λέω αυτό δεν απαντάει και τσαντίζομαι.


Εννοειται πως γινεται να θες κ να φοβασαι ταυτοχρονα!Το ενα δεν αναιρει το αλλο...Κ οχι μονο να θες αλλα να το πρατεις κ παλι να φοβασαι κ.ο.κ.Θα κανεις κατι,θα φοβηθεις ισως κ υπερβολικα 1,2,10,20 φορες κ καποια στιγμη θα σου φυγει κ ο φοβος κ θ\'αρχισεις ν\'απολαμβανεις.Γι\'αυτο ισως πρεπει ν\'αρχισεις τις πραξεις αφου η σκεψη δε σε βοηθαει.Συμφωνεις?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!!
Αναρωτιέμαι συνεχώς τί άποψη έχετε σχηματίσει για μένα...Σκέφτομαι μήπως φαίνομαι χαζούλης ή λίγο τρελός ή επιθετικός ή αντιδραστικός ή κακός από αυτά που γράφω? Μπορεί να μου βγαίνουν τέτοια στοιχεία σε αυτά που γράφω αλλά δεν το κάνω με πρόθεση. Τώρα γιατί το λέω αυτό σκέφτομαι? Για να απολογηθώ ή καλύτερα για να νιώσω οτι είμαι \"Άγιος\" οτι μόνο καλά πράγματα μπορώ να κάνω? Μάλλον το δεύτερο περισσότερο επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι θέλω να είμαι τέλειος στη συμπεριφορά μου απέναντι στους άλλους, να μην πληγώνω και να μην στεναχωρώ κανέναν. Λένε οτι \"ουδεν καλό αμιγές κακου\" δλδ οτι δεν ειναι δυνατόν να πετύχεις αυτό το πράγμα. Οτι όσο καλός και να θές να είσαι σε κάποιους μπορεί να κάνεις \"κακό\" δλδ μπορεί και να μην τους αρέσει π.χ. τόσο καλοσύνη. Ίσως εγώ αυτή τη μετριότητα να μην τη θέλω, όχι τη μετριότητα δλδ αλλά ούτε καν μία υπόνοια ψεγαδιού. Όπως δλδ με τις εμμονές που κάνω με τη καθαριότητα και δεν θέλω να υπάρχει ούτε ένα ίχνος βρωμιάς στον τοίχο. Από την άλλη σαν να μου βγαίνει το αντίθετο από αυτό!!! Εδώ είναι το περιέργο... Δλδ σαν να μου βγαίνει να κρατάω τους ανθρώπους μακριά μου, να είμαι αντιδραστικός, να φοβάμαι να δώσω αγάπη, τρυφερότητα και ενδιαφέρον αλλά μέσα μου να πιστεύω οτι είμαι πανάγαθος. Εδώ υπεισέρχονται βέβαια οι φόβοι που πρέπει να έχω όπως φόβοι ομοφυλοφιλίας (δλδ οτι το να πείς ένα καλό λόγο σε ένα άντρα ή να εκφράσεις το θαυμασμό σου ή την τρυφερότητά σου να το νιώθω σαν να τον φλερτάρεις και να με τρομάζει) ή το να πώ ένα γλυκό λόγο στους γονείς μου να το νιώθω οτι τους καλώ στο κρεβάτι ή οτι το να πλησιάσω συναισθηματικά με μία γυναίκα οτι τη θέλω για το κορμί της. Θα μου πείτε το sex είναι \"κακό\"? Εγώ συναισθηματικά μπορεί να το βλέπω σαν \"αμαρτωλό\". Από την άλλη βέβαια κάθε μέρα αυτοικανοποιούμαι επειδή εκεί είναι το \"μέλι\". Και μετά μάλλον νιώθω ενοχές και υποβάλλω τον εαυτό μου σε τιμωρία που έκανε τόσο βίαιες και διαστροφικές και πρόστυχες σκέψεις οπότε του στερώ το δικαίωμα στη ζωή σαν η μέγιστη τιμωρία. Σαν δλδ να θέλω \"και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο\". Και τη γλύκα της αμαρτίας αλλά και την εντελώς καθαρή ψυχή.
Τώρα νιώθω να πώ κάποια πράγματα για το φορουμ (αναρωτιέμαι γιατί? ) αλλά ας τα πώ. 
Συνέχεια σαν να έχω το φόβο να κάνω σύνδεση με το όνομα μου και μπαίνω πολλές φορές χωρίς να συνδεθώ. Σκέφτομαι οτι θα με δείτε στα μέλη που είναι online και θα σχηματίσετε άσχημη άποψη για μένα. Θα πείτε οτι τα χει παίξει αυτός, όλη μέρα στο φορουμ είναι. Σκέφτομαι όμως οτι και άλλοι δεν μπορεί να κάνουν το ίδιο? Να μπαίνουν δλδ συνέχεια με τις ώρες μέσα? Γιατί εγώ να ντρέπομαι? Μάλλον δεν ντρέπομαι εσάς αλλά δεν θέλω να παραδεχτώ τα συναισθήματα της κατωτερότητας και της μιζέριας του να μπαίνεις συνέχεια στο φόρουμ επειδή μου χαλάν την εικόνα της τελειότητας που θέλω να έχω για τον εαυτό μου. Μπορεί όμως από την άλλη σκέφτομαι να μου αρέσει τόσο πολύ το φόρουμ αυτό και να μπάινω όλη μέρα. Δλδ είναι τόσο κακό αυτό? Από την άλλη νιώθω μία αηδία με τον εαυτό μου που όλη μου η ζωή και η επικοινωνία μου περιορίζεται σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Σαν δλδ να μ αρέσει τόσο πολύ να μπαίνω στο φόρουμ αλλά από την άλλη να μην θέλω να δεχτώ οτι είμαι μλκας που μπάινω όλη τη μέρα στο φόρουμ. Και οτι δεν δέχομαι αυτά τα συναισθήματα με κάνει να συνεχίζω να μπαίνω με τις ώρες στο φόρουμ ενώ αλλιώς δεν θα έμπαινα νομίζω...
Στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος αναρωτιέμαι πολλές φορές. Γιατί όλοι αυτοί προτιμάνε το ψυχρό και απρόσωπο κλίμα του φόρουμ και δεν γνωρίζονται από κοντα? Γιατί όπως τα λέτε εδώ δεν μαζεύεστε να τα πείτε από κοντά? Να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση από τα ψίχουλα που σου δίνει το φόρουμ... Για τον εαυτό μου σκέφτομαι οτι έχω πρόβλημα , οτι φοβάμαι τους ανθρώπους και την άμεση επαφή γι\' αυτό επιλέγω τη μιζέρια του φόρουμ. Όμως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω οτι εσείς έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Σκέφτομαι οτι μιά χαρά επικοινωνείτε μέσω του φόρουμ και δείχνετε δύναμη και αυτοπεποίθηση οπότε γιατί να μην το κάνετε και εκτός του φόρουμ? Σαν δλδ να μην μπορεί να χωρέσει στο μυαλό μου οτι μπορεί κι εσείς να έχετε έναν φόβο με τους ανθρώπους και την άμεση επαφή όπως κι εγώ ή για άλλους λόγους...
Επίσης νιώθω (όπως διάβασα σε ένα θέμα της Arsi) οτι έχω εξαρτηθεί από το φόρουμ αυτό αλλά δεν θέλω να το παραδεχτώ και αυτό, θέλω να λέω οτι το ελέγχω αλλά οι πράξεις μου άλλο δείχνουν. Σκέφτομαι οτι υπάρχει ένα περίεργο κλίμα σ αυτό το φόρουμ. Σαν να ξέρεις οτι σε ρίχνει το να ακούς συνέχεια τα προβλήματα των άλλων ή να λέσ τα δικά σου αλλά σαν να σ\' αρέσει κιόλας. Σαν να έχεις εθιστεί στη μιζέρια και να σ αρέσει. Το ίδιο βέβαια θα ισχύει και με τη ψυχοθεραπεία που πάω και βάζω τον εαυτό μου συνεχώς στην \"αρρωστημένη\" κατάσταση να ανακυκλώνω ένα πρόβλημα. Δεν λέω πως έχω κάτι με το φόρουμ (αν και μπορεί να έχω) αλλά πιό πολύ καταγράφω τα συναισθήματά μου όσο μπορώ και νομίζω οτι μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμα και σε άλλους...
Μιάς και είπα \"και σε άλλους\" νιώθω επίσης πολλές φορές οτι μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ θέλω να πάρω και όχι να δώσω... Να πάρω ενδιαφέρον, αγάπη και μετά να φύγω... Από την άλλη νομίζω οτι και εγώ κάτι έχω δώσει σε αυτό το φόρουμ αλλά σαν να έχω την αίσθηση οτι όλοι θέλουν να πάρουν μέσα από αυτό το φόρουμ. Θα μου πείς είναι κακό αυτό? Ίσως εγώ να το θεωρώ κακό για τον εαυτό μου να συμμετέχω σε μία κατάσταση δώσε-πάρε επειδή δεν θέλω να αναγνωρίζω τις ωφελιμιστικές διαθέσεις που έχω οτι θέλω να λέω πώς μόνο δίνω και δεν μ ενδιαφέρει αν πάρω...
Τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως παραξηγηθώ από αυτά που έγραψα και νομίσουν κάποιοι οτι έχω πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ και δεν πρέπει να το δημοσιεύσω πάντως είπα αληθινά πράγματα όπως τα νιώθω ή νομίζω πως τα νιώθω...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by GreenPeyote_
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά!!!!
> Αναρωτιέμαι συνεχώς τί άποψη έχετε σχηματίσει για μένα...Σκέφτομαι μήπως φαίνομαι χαζούλης ή λίγο τρελός ή επιθετικός ή αντιδραστικός ή κακός από αυτά που γράφω? Μπορεί να μου βγαίνουν τέτοια στοιχεία σε αυτά που γράφω αλλά δεν το κάνω με πρόθεση. ....


Αγαπητε greenpeyote εισαι ενας ανθρωπος κ φυσικο ειναι να εχεις διαφορα στοιχεια.Αφυσικο θα ηταν το αντιθετο!Περα απ\'τα προβληματα που μπορει να αντιμετωπιζεις κ αυτο ειναι δικο σου ζητημα αφου δεν ενοχλεις κανεναν εμενα μου δινεις την εντυπωση ενος συμπαθητικου ανθρωπου,διαλακτικο,δεκτικ ο στο να ακους,ευαισθητο κ οτι μπορεις να πολεμησεις τους φοβους σου γιατι οπως λες κ αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφεις φοβασαι αλλα το στελνεις,απλα δε θελεις.Σχετικα με τα υπολοιπα
Γιατι το σεξ αμαρτια?Οτι σκεψεις κ να κανεις ποια η αμαρτια?
Ενταξει το φορουμ μερικες φορες ειναι \'κοληματικο\'.Κ τι εγινε?Αυτο δε σημαινει κατωτεροτητα.Η ανωτεροτητα η κατωτεροτητα δε φαινεται απ\'αυτα που κανουμε αλλα απ\'αυτο που ειμαστε.Δλδ π.χ.ειμαι εγω ο ιδιος ανθρωπος σε 2 διαφορετικες καταστασεις αλλαζει η αξια μου?Παρτο αποφαση ειμαστε ολοι ανθρωποι κ εχουμε καθενας τα προβληματα μας.

----------


## GreenPeyote

μάλλον έχω μπερδέψει τη σκέψη με τη πράξη εγώ. Νομίζω οτι το να σκεφτείς κάτι είναι σαν να το κάνεισ...

Σωστά , αυτό βλέπω πως οτι και να κάνουμε οι ίδιοι μενουμε!!!! Αυτό ίσως με τρομάζει, πως όλη μας τη ζωή θα είμαστε οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι...

----------


## niht

Γεια σου GreenPeyote.
Εχω την εντυπωση πως αισθάνεσε οτι ο κοσμος γυρο σου ειναι άτροτος σε σχεση με σενα.Ομως δεν ισχυει αυτο να σε σιγουρος.Αυτο που συμβάινει ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι που βλεπεις γυρο σου καλα \'\'φυσιολογικους\'\' η ακομα και υσχιρους ,προσποιούνται.Προσπαθουν να κρυψουν τον ευαλωτο εαυτο του ακόμα κι απο το συντροφο τους .ολοι ντρεπομαστε για τα αδυναμα σημεια μας και οσο πιο πολλα και μεγαλα τοσο μεγαλυτερη η προσπαθεια και η επιθυμια να τα κρυβουμε καλα απο τους αλλους.Ξερω πολλους που δειχνουν κατι αλλο απο αυτο που ειναι .σχεδον ολοι.και δεν ειναι κακο αυτο.ο περισσοτερος κοσμος λεει στον εαυτο του \'\'σκασε και κολύμπα\'\'.και καπου στην πορεια ισσως να βελτιώνουμε καποια απο τα μαυρα σημεια εαυτου μας ,γιατι οι εμπειριες που θα αποκομιζουμε κολυμπόντας απο τη μια μασ εξουθενονουν ψυχολογικα ,απο την αλλη ομως οι εμπειριες μετατρεπονται σιγα σιγα σε εφοδια και οπλα και μαθαινεις κουτσα κουτσα να ανταπεξερχεσε με περισσοτερη ευκολια.Παντως μην σε μπερδευει αυτο που βλεπεις γιατι τις περισσοτερες φορες υσχιει το αντιθετο.Εχουν μαθει να προσποιουνται.Πρεπει ομως να μαθεις να χαλαρωνεις πρωτα.οπως ειπαμε εισαι στιν τσιτα και αυτο ειναι που σε σαμποταρει συνεχως.Στον γιατρο αυτον ποσο καιρο πηγαινεις?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ευχαριστώ! Ναι υποθέτω θα τα νιώθω και αυτά που λές, επειδή μάλλον δεν γνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου για να το έχω σαν σημείο σύγκρισης για τους άλλουα ανθρώπους. 4 χρόνια πάω...

----------


## niht

Νομίζω οτι ειναι παρα πολλα και θα πρεπε να εχεις βρει καποιες ακρες οσον αφορα τον εαυτο σου και τη ζωη γενικοτερα.Έχε υπ οψιν σου οτι το οτι ειναι γιατρος δεν συμαινει οτι ειναι και καλος σε αυτο που κανει.το πτυχιο και ενας ασχετος θα μπορουσε να το παρει με αρκετο διαβασμα .για καποιους ομως η δουλεια τους νομιζουν οτι ειναι το να παπαγαλιζουν αυτα που διαβασαν ή που ακουσαν απο τους καθηγητες τους.δεν εχουν ολοι το σπανιο αυτο προσον της βαθιας αγαπης για το ανθρωπινο ειδος.για τους συνανθρωπους του καθως και το να εσθανονται οτι αυτο που κανουν ειναι λειτουργημα και οχι επαγγελμα.οι ξεχωριστοι ανθρωποι ειναι λιγοι.οι ανθρωποι που κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους με αγαπη και υπευθηνοτητα επισεις πολυ λιγοι.αυτο υσχιει σε ολες τις δουλειες και ισχιει και για τους γιατρους.Μερικοι εξισωνουν το γιατρο με το θεό.τεραστιο λαθος.και ειδικα οι ψυχολογοι πολυ λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που προσεγγιζουν σωστα την καθε περίπτωση.πολλοι ειναι αυτοι που εγιναν τυχαια ψυχολογοι χωρις να εχουν την παραμικρη ευαισθησια και ταλεντο πανω στην ανθρωπινη ψυχη στο ανθρωπινο πνευμα.Θα τολμουσα να πω πως αν μπορεις πηγενε και σε αλλους μιπως και βρεις καποιον πραγματικα χαρισματικο ανθρωπο που θα σε βοηθησει να απλοποιησεις καποια πραγματα να σπασεις επιτελους τους μεγενθυντικους φακους ,να αφεθεις ,να χαλαρωσεις.δεν εισαι τοσο διαφορετικος οσο νωμιζεις.εχεις κολιμα με την \'\'ΟΥΣΙΑ\'\'των πραγματων και με την τελειοτητα.μην περνεις τα παντα σοβαρα.δες το πιο χαλαρα .δυο επιλογες εχεις ή να συνεχησεις να τρελενεις το μυαλο σου προβληματιζοντας το και με τα Παντα και συνεχιζεις αυτη την ανυποφορη ζωη για ΠΑΝΤΑ ή πετας στον εαυτο σου ενα σκινι και τον βγαζεις απο το πηγαδι παυεις να θελεις να εξερεβνεις το σκοταδι γιατι το δοκιμασες εξαντλισες ολοες σου τις αντοχες και τιποτα δεν καταφερες οπως και τοσοι αλλοι και τωρα και ανα τους αιωνες.δυστιχως δεν εχουμε αλλες επιλογες μονο αυτες τις δυο.διαλεξε.

συγνωμη για τα ορθογραφικα μου λαθη

----------


## niht

πρεπει να ηρεμισει η ψυχουλα σου για να δεις και και να κατανοησεις τη ζωη και τους ανθρωπους.πρεπει να αποδετεις τον εαυτο σου.προφανως δεν σου εμαθε κανενας να πετας αυτο δεν συμαινει οτι δεν εχεις φτερα.

----------


## niht

και μην εστιαζεσε μονο στο ψυχολογικο κοματι δωσε βαρος και στο σωματικο αυτα τα δυο ειναι συγκινονουντα δοχεια.το ενα επιδρα φοβερα πανω στο αλλο.μαθε το σωμα σου να χαλαρωνει θα δεις πως θα μειωνετε και η ενταση μεσα σου.χαλαρωσε ολους τους μυες σου τοσο οστε να μη νιωθεις καν την υπαρξη τους ,θα αισθανεσαι μονο την (αργη ανασα σου)και τιποτα αλλο.να εσθανθεις ενα εφχαριστο μουδιασμα να διεπει το σωμα σου.μια γαληνη ,μια ηρεμια πρωτογνωρη.εσυ και οταν κοιμασε παλι σφιγμενος εισαι.ειναι μια αγνωστη αισθηση για σενα αυτο που περιγραφω σιγουρα .ισσος ειναι και το κλειδί ,που ξέρεις?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Ευχαριστώ niht! Όπως τα λές είναι! Όμως νομίζω οτι κάποια πράγματα είναι πέρα απ\' τις δυνάμεις μας και θέλουν χρόνο...αλλά και τώρα που τα λέω αυτά ίσως ζητάω \"κανάκεμα\" που είπε η carrie σε προηγούμενο post!

----------


## niht

Ειμαι της αποψης οτι οι γονεις συντελουν κατα πολυυυ μεγαλο ποσοστο στο πως θα εξελιχθει ως προσωπικοτητα αυτος ο ανθρωπος που φερνουν στη ζωη.Πυστέυεις πως οι γονεις σου συντελεσαν σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα που τοσο σε ταλαιπορει?(αν δεν θελεις να απαντησεις θα το καταλαβω ). Τη ριζα του προβληματος την εχετε εντοπησει με το γιατρο σου?ποια ηταν δηλ τα αίτια .

----------


## GreenPeyote

Πολλές φορές νιώθω θυμό για τους γονείς μου και έχω μία τάση να τους κατηγορήσω μέσα μου, όμως από την άλλη καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτή είναι η εύκολη λύση δλδ οτι δεν μας αρέσει στη ζωή μας να κατηγορούμε τους γονείς μας. Δεν έχω εντοπίσει τα αίτια και ίσως να μην είναι δυνατόν να εντοπιστούν αλλά ίσως και να τα εντοπίσω όταν ξετυλιχτεί το κουβάρι. Αλλά από οτι έχω διαβάσει λίγο τα αίτια στα ψυχολογικά μπορεί να είναι οτιδήποτε... Μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί ο \"σπόρος\" του ψυχολογικού ακόμα και μέσα στη μήτρα πρίν γεννηθεί το παιδί ή μπορεί να είναι συνδυασμός πολλών , δεν νομίζω να μπορείς να ξέρεις...

----------


## niht

οι ανθρωποι και κυριως τα παιδια εχουν μια εμφιτη ταση να αντιγραφουν συμπεριφορες .εχω μια παιδικη φιλη που απο μικρη μεχρι και την εφιβια της κατεκρινε τον τροπο που λειτουργουσε και σκευτοταν η μαμα της (ειρωνικη,δυναμικη,πολυ πονηρη ,καχηποπτη ,ζηλιαρακτλ).απο την αλη ο μπαμπας της αλλος ανθρωπος(ησυχος,καλοκαρδος ,πιο αθωος),ετσι ηταν και η ιδια μεχρη που χωριστικαμε(αναγκαστικα) και ξανακαναμε παρεα μετα απο μια δεκαετια.ειναι αλλος ανθρωπος .εχει υοθετηση 100% τη συμπεριφορα της μαμας της.φανταζομαι αναγκαστικε να το κανει αυτο για να αντιμετωπιζει πιο ευκολα τις προκλησεις και τις δυσκολιες τις ζωης.ξερω πως κατα βαθος ειναι ακομα εκεινο το κοριτσι που ηξερα αλλα απο την αλλη οποτε μηλαω μαζιτης ειναι σαν να μιλαω με τη μαμα της.υοθετησε τη συμπεριφορα της μαμας της γιατι την εξυπηρετει πολυ περισσοτερο απο αυτο που ηταν(αθωα,καλοκαρδη,ζεστή κ.τ.λ),γιατι ετσι θα την \'\'τρωγαν λαχανο\'\' που λενε.εγω δεν ειχα καποιον που να διαθετει κατι που θα με βοηθουδε στην ζωη για να το υοθετισω και να το κανω δικο μου.και απο κει ξεκιναει ο δικος γολγοθας....
οσους ανθρωπους ξερω που γνωριζω και τους γονεις τους ,ενα 80% εχουν την ιδια συμπεριφορα με τους γονεις τους(συνηθως επιλεγουν εναν απο τους δυο για να παρουν τα περισσοτερα στοιχεια).μην υποβαθμιζεις λοιπον τοσο αυτη την παραμετρο.ειναι βασικο.πολυ βασικο.ο γιατρος δεν σου τα λεει αυτα?το DNA δευτερο.δεν βλεπεις τα ζωα που με την συνεχη επαναληψη παραγκονιζουν τα ζωοδη ενστικτα τους και προσαρμοζονται αναλόγως?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Συμφωνώ οτι οι γονείς παίζουν ίσως το σημαντικότερο ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση του χαρακτήρα και της προσωπικότητας κάποιου.Παρόλλα αυτά ο κάθε άνθρωπος νομίζω πώς έχει ένα κομμάτι (ίσως ο πυρήνας του εαυτού του) που είναι ξεχωριστό και αυτό είναι που κυρίως καθοδηγεί τις πράξεις του... Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο από τους γονείς μου εκτός του οτι ίσως είναι υπερπροστατευτικοί ( αλλά ίσως είναι και μέρος του προβλήματος αυτή η υπερβολική προσκόλληση που μπορεί να έχω στους γονείς μου).
Σαν να έχω την αίσθηση οτι είμαι ενωμένος με τους γονείς μου με μία αδιόρατη κλωστή , σαν να τους κουβαλάω μέσα μου κάθε στιγμή, να είμαστε ΕΝΑ! Ο γιατρός μου λέει οτι πράγματι έχω μία ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τους γονείς μου από την άποψη οτι αναλαμβάνουν να εκφράσουν αυτοί τα κομμάτια του εαυτού μου που εγώ έχω \"πετάξει\", δλδ π.χ. επειδή εγώ δεν θέλω να νιώθω άσχημα πράγματα όπως θλίψη , στενοχώρια , ανησυχία για το μέλλον μου τα αναλαμβάνουν αυτά οι γονείς μου... Τέσπα δεν ξέρω πώς να το περιγράψω γιατί ούτε εγώ το καταλαβαίνω καλά... Κατά κάποιο τρόπο τους μεταφέρω με έναν συγγαλημμένο και αριστοτεχνικό τρόπο τις ανησυχιές και τους φόβους μου ώστε εγώ να νιώθω οτι όλα είναι μιά χαρά ενώ οι γονείς μου να ανησυχούν διαρκώς και να με παίρνουν 10 φορές τη μέρα τηλέφωνο!Το να με παίρνουν όμως τηλέφωνο συνεχώς και να εκφράζουν την ανησυχία τους (την δικιά μου ανησυχία δλδ! ) εμένα με θυμώνει γιατί διαρκώς μου θυμίζουν τα πράγματα που εγώ δεν θέλω!!! Μου χαλάνε δλδ την ψευδαίσθηση της τελειότητας που θέλω να νιώθω για τη ζωή μου. Από την άλλη εγώ συνεχίζω να τους μεταφέρω τις ανησυχίες μου με έμμεσο τρόπο, π.χ. με τον τόνο της φωνής μου... Αυτά όλα που περιγράφω δεν τα κατανοώ απόλυτα και δεν τα κάνω συνειδητα αλλά με τη βοήθεια του γιατρού τα έχω δεί ως ένα βαθμό αλλά από την άλλη αρνούμαι οτι μπορεί να γίνεται αυτό το πράγμα!!! Είναι περιέργα δεν ξέρω , ακόμα και ο γιατρός τα επισημαίνει αλλά δεν μπορεί να μου τα εξηγήσει βαθύτερα...

Όταν λές οτι δεν είχες κάποιον που να διαθέτει κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει ν ατο υιοθετήσεις τι εννοείς?? 
Πάντως ακόμα και αν οι γονείς έχουν κάνει λάθη μπορεί να τα έχουν κάνει εν αγνοία τους αφού κανένας δεν είναι αλάνθαστος...
Εξάλλου νομίζω οτι εκεί φαίνεται το μεγαλείο της ψυχής, να μπορείς να συγχωρείς!!!! 
Ίσως ακούγομαι πολύ καλός αλλά πιστεψέ με πως από μικρός μέχρι σήμερα ήμουν ο πιό αντιδραστικός άνθρωπος απέναντι στους γονείς του τους είχα βγάλει το λάδι που λένε... Δεν το έκανα όμως με πρόθεση κακή αλλά επειδή έχω αυτό το ψυχολογικό αλλά και πάλι νομίζω πως το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των ενοχών που νιώθω πηγάζει απο την άσχημη συμπεριφορά μου απέναντι στους γονείς μου!!!

----------


## niht

Γεια σου GreenPeyote.
Ολοι εχουμε καποιο ξεχωριστο κομμάτι που καθοδηγει τις πραξεις μας.εγω για παραδειγμα δεν καθοδηγουμε απο καπου για το πως θα ζω τη ζωη μου .κανω αυτο που εγω κρινω.Και εγω δεν εχω παραπονω απο τους γονεις μου .Λες για μια αορατη κλωστη (που και εγω την αισθανομαι ως ενα βαθμο πλεον) και οτι ειστε ΕΝΑ.Και γιατι πυστευεις οτι εσυ τους μεταφερεις αυτο το συναισθηματικο βαρος και οχι αυτοι σε σενα?οτα γενιομαστε η ψυχη μας ειναι λευκο χαρτι και σιγα σιγα αποτυπονωνται πανω του αυτα που αντιλαμβανετε και βιωνει.και το παιδι (ή ο ανθρωπος γενικα)αντιλαμβανεται και αποθηκευει μεσα του πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα απο αυτα που φαινοντε και που θελουν να μας \'\'δειξουν\'\' οι ανθρωποι.ειναι ο σοφος εαυτος μας που εχει απεριοριστες δυνατοτητες και που δεν μπορει κανεις να τον ξεγελασει.οτι προσπαθει να κρυψει η ψυχη τον γονειων τα παιδια το αισθανονται αλλα μπερδευονται με αυτο που παρουσιαζουν(οι γονεις)και δεν εχουν εμφανη εξηγηση για αυτο που νιωθουν .ετσι δεν μπορου να εξηγησουν τι τους συμβαινει και γιατι αισθανοντε ετσι.συνηθως οι γονεις παρουσιαζουν μια εικονικη πραγματικοτητα για τον εαυτο τους ,για να μεγαλωσει το παιδι τους ευτιχυσμενο.χωρις να το θελουν καταφαιρνουν το αντιθετο.εχεις μελετησει την βαθια ψυχοσυνθεση τον γονιων σου?ακομα και για το πως ηταν πριν σε φερουν καν στη ζωη?
Οταν λεω οτι δεν ειχα καποιον που να διαθετει κατι για να το υοθετισω ενοω οτι δεν διεθεταν τα απετουμενα οπλα ή εργαλεια (δυναμη-τακτικη)ωστε η ζωη να γινει πιο ευκολη και πιο ευχαριστη .
Οσο για συγχωρεση που λες ναι συνφωνω απολυτως ομως εγω δεν εχω να συγχωρησω κατι στους γονεις μου γιατι δεν εκαναν τιποτα κακο (τουλαχιστον συνειδητα).προσπαθησαν να κανουν οτι καλυτερο μπορουσαν.

----------


## carrie

η υπερπροστασια μου φαινεται οτι ειναι συνυπευθυνη για τους ψυχαναγκασμους. οταν εχεις μαθει να σε προστατευει καποιος αλλος, ενω εκεινος ο αλλος θα επρεπε να σε μαθει να προστατευεις τον εαυτο σου, κατι που το αμελησε εν ολιγοις επιδη θελει να κραταει την κυριαρχια του πανω σου, οταν τελικα αναγκαζεσαι εσυ να προστατευσεις τον εαυτο σου, υιοθετεις παραξενες τακτικες, του στυλ ψυχαναγκασμους, προσπαθωντας: α)να προστατευτεις, νιωθωντας με αυτες τις τεχνικες οτι ασκεις ελεγχο στην ζωη και στις καταστασεις, και β) μενοντας αναγκαστικα κατω απο την κηδεμονια των αλλων, θελοντας να παιρνεις αγαπη και στοργη και κανακεμα, αλλα μην μπορώντας να το αποδεχτεις λογω υπερηφανειας αλλα και επειδη ωριμασες και τελικα δεν ειναι το κανακεμα αυτο που ζητας, και γ) πληγωνοντας ετσι τους γονεις σου, αφου τους κανεις να σε νοιαζονται και μετα τους κλωτσας την πορτα στα μουτρα, σαν να μην τους εχεις αναγκη και νιωθοντας ασυνειδητα οτι αυτοι φταινε, ασχετα αν συνειδητα πιστευεις ή προσπαθεις να πιστεψεις το αντιθετο. Δε θες να ρθει μια νεραιδα με το μαγικο ραβδι να σε κανει καλα. θες ναρθει μια νεραιδα να σε κανακευει κι εσυ να τη διωχνεις, γιατι δε θες να γιατρευτεις. γιατι αμα γιατρευτεις θα πρεπει να ζησεις, να βγεις εξω, και αυτο ειναι δυσκολο για σενα. (νομιζεισ)
Αντλεις ικανοποιηση λοιπον απο το να προκαλεις το ενδιαφερον και μετα να απορριπτεις, και ισως αυτο ισχυει και στις σχεσεις σου με τις γυναικες αλλα και με τους φιλους, φοβουμενος οτι αμα δειξεις κι εσυ το αναλογο ενδιαφερον θα σε κοροιδεψουν, ή θα εινα λαθος και θα τελειωσει καποτε η σχεση. οποτε για να μην τελειωσει η σχεση δεν κανεις καν σχεση. με τον ιδιο τροπο, για να μη σταματησουν καποτε να σου δινουν ενδιαφερον οι αλλοι, δε γινεσαι καλα.

----------


## carrie

η καλυτερη λυση για την περιπτωση αυτη μπορει να ειναι να μην ασχολειται κανενας μαζι σου, γιατι αν σου δειχνουν ενδιαφερον οταν εισαι σε ασχημη κατασταση, ενισχυουν την κατασταση αυτη με το ενδιαφερον τους. δε λεω να μη στηριζουμε τους ανθρωπους οταν μας εχουν αναγκη, αλλα σε αυτεσ τις περιπτωσεις πρεπει να αφηνουν τον αλλο μονο του, αφου τοσα χρονια με το ενδιαφερον τους δεν του εκαναν καποιο καλο, γιατι να του κανουν στο μελλον? με αυτη τη λογικη εσυ απλα συνεχιζεισ να εισαι το παιδακι τους, που οσο και να μεγαλωνει ειναι απροστατευτο και μικρο. εχεις μαθει οτι η ζωη βγαινει περα με το να σε προστατευουν οι αλλοι.δε σε εσπρωξαν οι γονεισ σου να σηκωθεις στα ποδια σου?
δε σου εδωσαν υπευθυνοτητες?

----------


## GreenPeyote

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες δεν γράφω στο φόρουμ αλλά το μυαλό μου είναι συνεχώς στο φόρουμ!!! Ο λόγος είναι οτι σκέφτομαι συνεχώς να γράψω κάποια πράγματα που \"αισθάνομαι\" ( το έβαλα σε εισαγωγικά γιατί σε αυτά που αισθάνομαι πάντα βάζω και ένα ερωτηματικό νομίζω , σαν να μην τα αναγνωρίζω για δικά μου δηλαδή και εκεί εντοπίζω την καρδιά του προβλήματός μου το οποίο επίσης δεν δέχομαι οτι έχω!!) αλλά δεν το έκανα. Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες σαν να μου έχει γίνει ψυχαναγκασμός ή εμμονή να \"γδυθώ\" στο φόρουμ ( αυτό το πήρα από τη weird που το ανέφερε σε ένα θέμα του vince για το \"άνοιγμα\" σε αγνώστους). Κάθε στιγμή αυτές τις μέρες ένιωθα αυτό το πράγμα!! Οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πώ κάποια πράγματα στο φόρουμ!!! Άν δεν τα έλεγα ένιωθα οτι θα σκάσω... Σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι ο φόβος του \"ανοίγματος\" που με απέτρεπε από το να πώ αυτά που θέλω ή ο φόβος της κριτικής αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό! 
Από τη μία ένιωθα τόσο έντονη μία παρόρμηση ή ανάγκη να τα βγάλω αυτά από μέσα μου αλλά από την άλλη ένιωθα εξίσου δυνατή μία επιθυμία να τα κρατήσω!!! Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που υπάρχουν αυτές οι ισοδύναμες και αντικρουόμενες δυνάμεις μέσα μου αντιθέτως βιώνω αυτή τη \"μάχη\" αντίθετων επιθυμιών και δυνάμεων κάθε στιγμή!!!
Ενδεικτικό είναι οτι ακόμα και όταν θέλω να πάω στη τουαλέτα \"κρατιέμαι\" και δεν πάω αμέσως όταν μου έρθει!! Επίσης όταν πεινάω και θέλω να φάω, κάτι με αποτρέπει από το να πάω να φάω και λέω \"σε λίγο\" και αυτό το λίγο μπορεί να είναι πάρα πολύ!
Έτσι και τώρα σκέφτομαι οτι αυτό το \"κράτημα\" του να ανοιχτώ μόιάζει με το σφίξιμο που μου ρχεται ασυνείδητα όταν μου ρχεται να πάω στη τουαλέτα... Επειδή δλδ όλα αυτά τα \"τρελά\", \"κακά\", \"περίεργα\" συναισθήματα που μπορεί να νιώθω με έχουν τρομάξει τα \"κρατάω\" και σφίγγομαι μέχρι που κάποια στιγμή δεν αντέχω άλλο και τα \"βγάζω\" σαν χείμμαρο γιατί αλλιώς θα έσκαγα...
Νιώθω οτι ο δρόμος για τη θεραπεία μου και την εκτόνωση των συναισθημάτων μου περνάει από τη ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω και από αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ!!! Με τη λογική και θεωρητικά μου φαίνεται παράλογο αυτό αλλά συναισθηματικά το πιστεύω!!! Νιώθω δηλαδή οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γράψω τα πάντα σε αυτό το φόρουμ όπως το ίδιο νιώθω και στη ψυχοθεραπεία οτι πρέπει να πώ τα πάντα στο γιατρό μου \"χωρίς φόβο και πάθος\"! :)
Σκέφτομαι να γράψω τόσα πολλά και φοβάμαι μήπως το κείμενο γίνει τεράστιο....
Έχω συζητήσει και με το γιατρό μου για το φόρουμ και για αυτή τη τόσο δυνατή ανάγκη που νιώθω να συμμετέχω και να \"ξεγυμνώνομαι\" συναισθηματικά σε αυτό. Μου έχει δώσει διάφορες ερμηνείες και κάθε μία μου κάνει κάποιο νόημα αλλά καμία δεν μπορώ να ταυτοποιήσω με σιγουριά μέσα μου...
Μου έχει πει... Οτι θέλω με αυτό το τρόπο να επιμηκύνω τη ψυχοθεραπεία όλες τισ ώρες της μέρας ή οτι θέλω να επιδειχτώ στα άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ για τις ικανότητές μου ή οτι θέλω να λέω κάποια πράγματα εδώ ώστε να μην τα λέω στο γιατρό... 
Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση δίνει ο γιατρός μου στο οτι θέλω να επιδειχτώ!! Οτι θέλω να επιδείξω την εξυπνάδα μου, την τόλμη μου, τη μορφωσή μου, τη μαγκιά μου, τη λογικη μου κ.τ.λ. Εγώ δεν κτλβαίνω οτι υπάρχει και αυτή η πρόθεση και΄ούτε νομίζω πως είμαι επιδειξίας και όταν μου τα λέει αυτά τα αρνούμαι! Βέβαια μπορεί να έχει και κάποιο δίκιο ίσως από την άποψη οτι επειδή νιώθω τόσο αδύναμος, χαζούλης, ξενέρωτος, φοβισμένος, παράλογος κ.τ.λ. προσπαθώ συνεχώς να τα αντισταθμίσω αυτά και να αποδείξω οτι δεν είμαι όλα αυτά ,... Το θέμα είναι οτι εγώ δεν παραδέχομαι ούτε οτι νιώθω όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα μειονεξίας αλλά ούτε και οτι έχω την τάση της επίδειξης. 
Μου λέει ο γιατρός οτι είναι όπως κάποιοι που δείχνουν τα γεννητικά τους όργανα....:)))
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν από αυτά που έχω γράψει έχετε σχηματίσει την άποψη οτι προσπαθώ να επιδειχτώ γιατί εγώ δεν κτλβαίνω οτι έχω καμία τέτοια πρόθεση...

Το παραπάνω κείμενο είναι ο πρόλογος γιατί ακόμα δεν μπήκα στο κυρίως θέμα γι αυτά που νιώθω και θέλω να γράψω. Συγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο και ευχαριστώ όσους το διάβασαν!!!
Αυτά που κυρίως θέλω να γράψω θα τα γράψω στο επόμενο κείμενο... :)

----------


## Empneustns

αν θελεις απλα να βοηθηθεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα αλλο νικ και σε ανυποπτο χρονο να πεις αυτο που θελεις να εκφρασεις ανωνυμα,χωρις να καταλαβαουμε πως εισαι ο γκριν.το αν θελεις να κανεις επιδειξη εξαρταται απο αυτα που θα γραψεις.οποτε αν ειναι ολα καλα απλα δεν θα σε πιστεψω εγω προσωπικα χεχε,παντως σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να γνωριζεις πως ισως καποια πραγματα απο την προσωπικη σου ζωη θα συζητηθουν απο μελη του φορουμ,απο αλλους με θετικη διαθεση με σκοπο να απαντησουν κατι που κατα τη γνωμη τους θα βοηθησει και απο αλλους με αρνητικη διαθεση.εσυ αποφασιζεις αν και νομιζω πως αυτα που σου λεω τα γνωριζεις ηδη.ελπιζω να διαθετεις φυλλα συκιας ;) χεχεχε

----------


## GreenPeyote

Λοιπόν θα μπώ τώρα στο κυρίως θέμα...:)
Πιστεύω πως θα έχει ενδιαφέρον για όποιον θέλει να το διαβάσει!
Συγνώμη αν υπάρχει μία \"αλαζονεία\" ή μία \"ταχύτητα\" σε αυτά που γράφω αλλά νιώθω πολύ έντονη την ανάγκη να τα βγάλω αυτά.
Αφού έγραψα το προηγούμενο κείμενο ρώτησα ένα φίλο μου που μιλάμε στο msn πώς του φάνηκαν αυτά...αν του φάνηκαν βλακείες... Μου είπε πως δεν τα είδε και τπτ ιδιαίτερο και πως πολλοί θα μπορούσαν να τα νιώθουν αυτά. Το θέμα είναι οτι εμένα μου φαίνονται κοσμογονικά και ασύλληπτα αυτά τα πράγματα και το οτι τα γράφω μου φαίνεται άθλος. Σαν όμως να μην έχω άλλη επιλογή από το να τα γράψω για να βρώ τη χαρά - ίσως φαίνεται παράλογο αλλά κάπως έτσι το νιώθω. Το ίδιο νιώθω και στη ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω και μιλάω γι αυτά που σκέφτομαι και σαν να έχω την αίσθηση οτι επειδή μιλάω γι αυτά ή επειδή τα νιώθω θα γκρεμιστούν οι τοίχοι ή θα καταστραφεί ο κόσμος. Τί να πώ, με έχουν τρομάξει τόσο πολύ όλα αυτά και νομίζω οτι μόνο εγώ τα νιώθω όλα αυτά τα \"κακά\" και οτι όλοι οι άλλοι είναι \"άγιοι\"?
Τελικά που είναι το \"πρόβλημα\" με μένα και γιατί βασανίζομαι και έχει παγώσει ο χρόνος δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω... Δεν δέχομαι αυτά τα κομμάτια του εαυτού μου λέει ο γιατρός...τεσπα
Αφορμή γι\' αυτό το κείμενο που γράφω τώρα στάθηκε ένα θέμα που άνοιξε ο κρίνο σχετικά με τη φυλετική δυσφορία κάποιων ανθρώπων... Σκέφτηκα να γράψω στο θέμα του κρίνο αλλά είπα τελικά να το κάνω εδώ επειδή κυρίως αφορούν εμένα αυτά. Όπως έχω ξαναπεί έχω γενικά μία αίσθηση οτι πολλά από τα θέματα ή τις τοποθετήσεις κάποιων μελών αφορούν εμένα! Οτι δλδ κάποια θέματα ανοίγονται για εμένα ή οτι κάποιοι λένε κάποια πράγματα για εμένα. Αυτό τώρα είναι φόβος-καχυποψία ή αλαζονεία οτι όλοι ασχολούνται με μένα? τι να πώ δεν ξέρω... Καταλαβαίνω οτι ακούγεται παράλογο αυτό αλλά κάπως έτσι το νιώθω νομίζω. Έτσι και με το θέμα του κρίνο ( με τον οποίο δεν έχω τπτ, αντιθέτως όπως γράφω και στην υπογραφή μου! ) σκέφτηκα οτι άνοιξε το θέμα αυτό για εμένα...:) \"Όποιος έχει τη μύγα μυγιάζεται!\"
Ειδικά με τα θέματα που αφορούν την ομοφυλοφιλία έχω ένα θέμα όχι μόνο στο φόρουμ αλλά στα πάντα!!! Συνεχώς στριφογυρίζει στο μυαλό μου αυτή η σκέψη... Μήπως φαίνομαι ομοφυλόφιλος? Μήπως είμαι ομοφυλόφιλος και δεν το δέχομαι γι αυτό τα τραβάω όλα αυτά? Όταν βγαίνω έξω από το σπίτι σκέφτομαι συνεχώς αυτό, όταν είμαι σπίτι και βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι πάλι αυτό αλλά και όταν είμαι εντελώς μόνος μου συνέχεια αυτό!!! Αυτό το θέμα στο έχω συζητήσει κατα κόρον στη ψυχοθεραπεία που κάνω. Ο γιατρός μου λέει οτι δεν δέχομαι αυτούς τους φόβους που έχω περί του ανδρισμού μου αλλά ούτε και την \"ομοφυλοφιλική\" ή \"θηλυκή\" πλευρά του εαυτού μου. Οτι δλδ θέλω να πιστεύω οτι είμαι ο Rambo ή ο σούπερ άντρακλας *και δεν ανέχομαι και επιτρέπω στον εαυτό μου*  να νιώθει οτι δεν είναι και τόσο άντρας, οτι μπορεί να νιώθει και κάπως σαν κοριτσάκι ή σαν γυναίκα με αποτέλεσμα αυτές οι πλευρές του εαυτού μου να θέλουν το \"χώρο\" τους και να τις βλέπω συνεχώς μπροστά μου. Έτσι συνεχώς βλέπω αυτό το φόβο περί της αντρικής μου φύσης τον οποίο φόβο από την άλλη δεν παραδέχομαι! Το παράδοξο είναι απ\' οτι βλέπω οτι αρνούμενος και μη δέχοντας τις ανασφάλειες ή τη θηλυκή πλευρά του εαυτού μου με κάνει να αισθάνομαι και κατά συνέπεια να φέρομαι ως λιγότερο \"άντρας\" από οτι αν τις δεχόμουνα. Όπως και με τις άλλες πλευρές του εαυτού μου που τις θεωρώ αδυναμίες και τις \"πετάω\" έχω την αίσθηση οτι αν τις δεχόμουνα θα γινόταν το αντίθετο!!! Δλδ θα ένιωθα δυνατός αν δεχόμουνα τις \"αδυναμίες\" μου όσο και αν φαίνεται περίεργο!!!! Δεν έχω κάτι με τους ομοφυλόφιλους αφού πολλοί από αυτούς δεν το επέλεξαν να είναι αλλά ακόμα και αν το έχουν επιλέξει είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός ο σεξουαλικός προσανατολισμός! Αυτό που λέω όμως αφορά τα συναισθήματα τα οποία έχω την αίσθηση οτι με έχουν τρομοκρατήσει όπως είxα γράψει από το πρώτο μου κείμενο στο φόρουμ. Σαν να έχω την αίσθηση οτι μόνο οι ομοφυλόφιλοι νιώθουν ομοφυλοφιλικά συναισθήματα οπότε αν τα νιώσεις είσαι ομοφυλόφιλος (κάτι το οποίο δεν κατακρίνω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ) ή οτι μόνο οι φονιάδες νιώθουν συναισθήματα δολοφονικά κ.τ.λ.
Αυτά ... πάω για ύπνο καληνύχτα σε όλους!!!!! :)

----------


## GreenPeyote

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αν θελεις απλα να βοηθηθεις μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα αλλο νικ και σε ανυποπτο χρονο να πεις αυτο που θελεις να εκφρασεις ανωνυμα,χωρις να καταλαβαουμε πως εισαι ο γκριν.το αν θελεις να κανεις επιδειξη εξαρταται απο αυτα που θα γραψεις.οποτε αν ειναι ολα καλα απλα δεν θα σε πιστεψω εγω προσωπικα χεχε,παντως σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να γνωριζεις πως ισως καποια πραγματα απο την προσωπικη σου ζωη θα συζητηθουν απο μελη του φορουμ,απο αλλους με θετικη διαθεση με σκοπο να απαντησουν κατι που κατα τη γνωμη τους θα βοηθησει και απο αλλους με αρνητικη διαθεση.εσυ αποφασιζεις αν και νομιζω πως αυτα που σου λεω τα γνωριζεις ηδη.ελπιζω να διαθετεις φυλλα συκιας ;) χεχεχε


Το θέμα είναι να τα γράψεις αυτά σαν αυτός που είσαι εξάλλου αυτή είναι η ομορφιά αυτού του φόρουμ!!!
To να μην με πιστέψεις ειλικρινά με βολεύει ιδιαίτερα!!!´;)
Γι\' αυτό τα γραψα , για να συζητηθούν... και θα είναι χαρά μου ;)
Είπαμε να πετάξουμε τα φύλλα συκιάς... :)

----------

